# Freezing



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 4, 2008)

*Freezing*
フリージング


*Genre:*:
Action, Drama, Ecchi, Romance

*Description*:
_*Beings from a different dimension have started a war with mankind. To counter this threat an academy called Genetics that trains warriors that can wield special weaponry and armor was formed. 

Kazuya Aoi decided to enroll in this school because of a promise with his sister, a former warrior who died in battle. There he meets Satellizer El Bridgette nicknamed "Contact Prohibition Queen" due to her solitary demeanor but also the top student of the academy whose battle simulation streak was undefeated until he came...and changed her.*_


Published in the Japanese magazine Comic Valkyrie and done by a Korean writer and artist.

Freezing is authored by IM Dal Young, the same author who did Unbalance x Unbalance, so if you like that (as I do) maybe you'll want to give this a shot.


I searched and didn't see a thread (or in the index) on this series so I thought I would bring up the topic, I hope I don't get into too much trouble 

When I read it, I was reminded  of Mamoru-kun ni Megami no Shukufuku wo!  Both stories have their "strong, are you tuff e'nuff" female leads who no one is supposed to or dares talks to, until they meet...*him*.



*Beauty shot of our heroine:*​


----------



## Fran (May 4, 2008)

This smells a bit like Claymore.
You have me hooked at Ecchi !

Will give this a prod.

Great username by the way . Commemorating the funniest Gintama episode ever.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 5, 2008)

I like so far!


----------



## Batman (Jun 5, 2008)

That first chapter was pretty good.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks great. I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 5, 2008)

> Freezing is authored by IM Dal Young, the same author who did Unbalance x Unbalance, so if you like that (as I do) maybe you'll want to give this a shot.



So we can expect a decent story/plot. He is also working with an artist he had worked with in the past, so we can expect lovely looking characters, if not down right beautiful characters. 

What a way to start off with laying down the foundation of a relation ship. Mistaking her for his older sister. Wonder if he will be in a relationship with her just for that reason. 

Of course I am totally serious about that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Now that's ironic.  Because I really disliked UX2.  It became too haremy.  I'm afraid this is going to suffer the same fate.  I'll love it up until around girl 3 or 4, then sigh at the utter lack of testosterone.  

I enjoy balance. <-- haha I wasn't even trying to be punny.


----------



## Godot (Jun 5, 2008)

This looks interesting. I'll give it a read and see what I think


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a couple of theories about Satellizer she may be


*Spoiler*: _theory_ 



 A clone of Aoi's sister with her age accelerated to this age currently in her prime while now she's aging normally or two her DNA genetic stuff was manipulated to be close to Aoi's sister somehow making her feel some sort of a connection to Aoi. Either way it deals with genetic stuff and the school organization deals genetics...


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

echii you got me hooked 

edit: the male lead is pissing me off already and that after the first frame


----------



## Ork (Jun 6, 2008)

As far as I can tell the only redeeming factor in this manga, is the bewbs. Which is a pretty large Plus. 

And yes I agree, the male lead is annoying.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This smells a bit like Claymore.
> You have me hooked at Ecchi !
> 
> Will give this a prod.
> ...



claymore > freezing


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 6, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> claymore > freezing



No doubt, no doubt.  But you know what.  There's room enough in my heart for two.  Besides, he didn't say Freezing was better, he just said it was a little similar.  And I can agree with that.  Tough female lead with the annoying (sorry Raki fans, he may be cool now but before he was a douche) male lead.

Give it a little time, it's only two chapters in.  Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2008)

thing is the narration focus in claymore is on the girl not the male ... and from what i can tell the narration focus from this manga is on the lame/annyoing male

i can't stand him, i'll give it one more chapter after that i'll decide later

is this weekly?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 6, 2008)

Muk said:


> thing is the narration focus in claymore is on the girl not the male ... and from what i can tell the narration focus from this manga is on the lame/annyoing male
> 
> i can't stand him, i'll give it one more chapter after that i'll decide later
> 
> is this weekly?



Unfortunately, I think  it is Bi-monthly.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah, seems like another crappy harem manga...the lead has two chapters to grow some balls and get the fucking or tier 5 it goes...


----------



## Midus (Jun 6, 2008)

Ohhhhh Tier 5. I'm sure the manga is quaking in the wake of your tier list...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 6, 2008)

it fails regardless if you think my list fails...


----------



## bravin_time (Jun 7, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> yeah, seems like another crappy harem manga...the lead has two chapters to grow some balls and get the fucking or tier 5 it goes...



Well, he seems to have manned up a bit in chapter 2. Although he still needs to do something utterly badass to offset his little sissy act completely.


Its kinda weird....... that little whinge thing he had at the start of chapter 1 is completely different to the confident persona he shows the rest of the time. It is completely unkown to me why a guy like him didnt even bother to confirm it was his long-dead sister before crying like a bitch and tackling her to the ground.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to rip-off Beatrix's (FF9) character design.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 8, 2008)

Honestly guys, I think you're going to like this.  I just saw the volume two raw.

Double spoiler tag time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't read this if you don't want to know some things that happen in V2 RAW.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



srsly, don't click this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the V2 raw, we get

1. Decapitations (again, a _little_ like claymore.)

2.  Aoi smacks a ho (not a joke, he smacks a girl that's acting out of control)

3.  More fanservice

4.  Girl gets shot in the legs one right after the other in the presence of Aoi.

5.  Ending scene: Aoi looking all dark and gloomy.  He is *pissed*.











For those who don't want to be spoiled (I didn't as well, but I couldn't help myself), I really think you won't be disappointed.  Hang loose for a little while, and I think you'll enjoy the ride.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 9, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Honestly guys, I think you're going to like this.  I just saw the volume two raw.
> 
> Double spoiler tag time.
> 
> ...



Now I want volume 2 even more. Good going Fruit Punch Samurai. 



> …the rookie limiter devourer.





I so had a hentai flash back with that line.

@bravin_time: He had a rush of emotions, and acted out on impulse. Simple enough really. Or atleast to me it is.


----------



## maxhrk (Jun 9, 2008)

ahem..... where can i find volume 1 and 2 raw? thanks! PM me if you want to.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2008)

They do? Its manghwa is pretty famous for the quality of his stuff like his previous works.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2008)

Never thought I'd find a male "lead" luckier than Raki.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Chapter three is out!

We finally get to see a big fight going down, as well as a hint at Aoi's possible abilities.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Along with panty shots and even a couple nip slips as well.


----------



## Godot (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it normal that I got a boner this chapter?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 18, 2008)

Bob Kelso said:


> Is it normal that I got a boner this chapter?



When faced with fan service this intense it's to be totally expected.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 18, 2008)

That fight is done and over with. Doesn't matter if she goes "Pandora", Satellizer going to kill her and nothing will save her. 

I want to see fights with the beings from a different dimension. Now those fights will be awesome. We might see a massive fight when we get the almighty flash back and see Kazuha. 

Might not be 100% sure about that, but come on, how can they skip that.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2008)

The thing about fanservice is you have to actually like the characters served.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2008)

Tits.
Tits.
Moar tits.
Ass.
Panties.
Tits.

I like this Korean guy.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2008)

so far so good...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 22, 2008)

Midus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did she stab her through the chest. She twisted it while it was there. Crazy Bitch...



Holy shit, that was freakin awesome, lol.

Im still not sure i totally understand this freezing concept though.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 22, 2008)

EDIT: Massive facepalm, I didn't read the part where it is in fact done by a Korean Artist (Which I thought maybe was true). Ignore my epic fail.

Anyway, awesome Manga/Manwha/whatever, look forward to more.

How many volumes is it up to? Or is it complete? You say its the same guy that is doing Unbalance, but Unbalance still isn't finished, so is it a parallel project, or did this one come before Unbalance?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Really like it can't wait for more.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Got a couple of theories about Satellizer she may be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _theory_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It's obviously something like this, however I don't think she's a straight-up clone, because then she is deleted as a romance interest, and we all know that isn't going to happen. But yeah, she's obviously been fiddled with genetically, and his sister is the donor.

It's probably something like "Her DNA withheld memories of him" or something along those lines. It's kind of sad when only one chapter into the story you already can guess the general outline of the main plot point...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 23, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or WILL she...?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, these are Koreans we're talking about... Maybe i*c*st is legal there?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 24, 2008)

No idea, lol.

The real question is, would it stop you?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 24, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Why is it that the females only fight using the weapons?  So they can go into battle and get their clothing ripped off, of course.  What more reason do you need?
> 
> But seriously, the "females do only this, and males do only that" aspect of the story hasn't been explained yet so we'll have to wait and see.




*Spoiler*: __ 




A bit of vol 2 stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 




True that it seems that the females are the only ones that can fight while the male support induce freezing (and probably other abilites), but who knows things could change. After spending a long time going through vol 2 trying to make sense with my limited skills Kazuya might end up more than just some support in combat.

Besides the fact that he meets a girl with seemingly super strength saying she is his destined partner (could be she ends up being the female version of support?). Not sure but Kazuya face at the end of the current vol2 chapter looks like he is about to devour the thugs and I mean he will probably go nuts. Would be nice to see a side of him that has yet to be seen.







And to answer your question Kakashisensay

*Spoiler*: __ 




 nope, even if genetics are involved we do not know
if she is a 100% genetic replica. If it is only 99.99% then don't
see any problem cause technically she would not quite be his sister


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

The beauty shot of the heroine... wowsers... 

I'll give this a try...


----------



## bravin_time (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord Omnicent said:


> And to answer your question Kakashisensay
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



.... but thats like saying its okay to date your neice because they only have 50% of your genes


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ch. 12 and ch. 13 raws are out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For the raws.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mentioning some things in the raws, so if you do not want to know things about the raws, *do not spoil yourself* by looking in here please.

*Spoiler*: __ 




After the volume 2 raw ended it looked like Aoi was going to pull some moves off.  And he kind of did.  It looked like he did some super huge freezing move and then he punches the guy with glasses right in the face knocking him out before passing out himself.  The guy with the american flag jacket gets finished off by the girl with super strength.

Also, it seems Aoi's sister makes an appearance(flashback).  For those thinking that Satellizer is a genetic copy or clone of Aoi's big sister, and I'm not saying I'm ruling that out or I think you're wrong, but they seem to just resemble each other on some points. 

One of these points is that Kazuha and Satellizer share a similar hair style, but they differ in that Kazuha had dark hair while Satellizer of course has blonde.  Also, Kazuha had weapons that looked a lot like Satellizer's(in that they're blades).

I think what made Aoi mistake Satellizer for his sister was seeing her from the back, as they very much look alike from behind with the only difference being the slightly different blades and hair color.  Not totally sure, but that could be the case.

*Later edit:* For some reason I missed it but this marks the second time Kazuya's sister Kazuha has made an appearance.  Seems her first appearance was in chapter 1.  She's the girl in the white dress with blades.  Kind of dumb of me to have not seen that.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 26, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Well, these are Koreans we're talking about... Maybe i*c*st is legal there?



Maybe the inbreeding explains all the horrible comics that come out of their country.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 26, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Maybe the inbreeding explains all the horrible comics that come out of their country.



TAKE THAT BACK! All Korean comics are awesome. Its the manga that sucks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2008)

Di you just insinuate Shin Angyo Oshi sucked?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 5, 2008)

Chapter 5 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another fight is about to begin




oh yeah...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nipples ahoy! 




By the way, for anyone that might need help finding it, here.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 5, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Chapter 5 is out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Satellizer keeps getting involved into fights one after the other.  Hiiragi tells Aoi to hide, and he does just the opposite.  I am liking Aoi, as he doesn't seem that bad.  We all know that one way or another he is going to get involved in that fight.  We might find out how powerful he is as an limiter.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 5, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Satellizer keeps getting involved into fights one after the other.  Hiiragi tells Aoi to hide, and he does just the opposite.  I am liking Aoi, as he doesn't seem that bad.  We all know that one way or another he is going to get involved in that fight.  We might find out how powerful he is as an limiter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I have a feeling he will do something in that fight that will make satellier(sp?) realize how much she needs him.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 5, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Satellizer keeps getting involved into fights one after the other.  Hiiragi tells Aoi to hide, and he does just the opposite.  I am liking Aoi, as he doesn't seem that bad.  We all know that one way or another he is going to get involved in that fight.  We might find out how powerful he is as an limiter.



Yeah, apart from that opening scene where he bawled like a baby, he doesn't seem to be going in the direction some judged he would.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 5, 2008)

Wouldn't YOU bawl like a baby if you thought you found your older sister you thought was dead? 

Anyways, on to the topic at hand: TITTIES.

She's quite adorable around him, I like it. Especially when she's adorable... with TITTIES.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 5, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Wouldn't YOU bawl like a baby if you thought you found your older sister you thought was dead?
> 
> Anyways, on to the topic at hand: TITTIES.
> 
> She's quite adorable around him, I like it. Especially when she's adorable... with TITTIES.



No, I wouldn't.  Because I would know that my sister was dead, and if that was indeed my sister standing there, that would now make her a zombie.  And I, sir, feel no remorse for the undead.  As a matter of fact, I have a strict No Zombie Hugging rule. 

And yes, 9 out of 10 scientists agree, titties are good.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 6, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Yeah, apart from that opening scene where he bawled like a baby, he doesn't seem to be going in the direction some judged he would.



What can I say, he really *loved* his sister. 



			
				CoonDawg said:
			
		

> She's quite adorable around him, I like it. Especially when she's adorable... with TITTIES.



I agree. 

All I know is that Ingrid is a beast.  She will squash you with one hand.  I will take a guess and say she has had some real fighting experiance.  All I know is that the fight will either be done with right there, or Ingrid will keep the time for the fight and won't go any further.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 6, 2008)

Just read chapter 5.
I want Sattelizer to crush Ingrid. She does nothing to anyone and always gets in trouble.

Aoi is ok. He is better than most characters in stories where Women > Men.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for the update!


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 31, 2008)

Makes me sad face noone is scanslating this


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

this sounds interesting... might giv it a try once more chaps are released.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 31, 2008)

Dam i thought there was a new chapter when i seen this thread


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought the same thing, I was pretty pissed when it turns out it was nothing.

Let's all hate on Fruit Punch for awhile.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 17, 2009)

Freezing v.02 c.07


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 17, 2009)

It has been awhile.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kazuya once again shows off his hidden skills.  Clearly he will be a beast once he learns how to actually use it on command. 

The secret is out that Satellizer does now like being touched. 

We will also probably get to see a Nova next chapter, at least it looks like we will.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kazuya was pretty kool in this chap  im looking forward to seeing a nova now.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 19, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



that ther is  id have thought it to be more tame in a sense...


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

kazuya still a pussy...


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the DDLs will be out in a couple of days.  KTMS usually has a policy of waiting a few days before releasing DDLs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, yes there was.  

Looks like the flash back is done and we will get back to the current fight.  I am interested in seeing to how the fight will be resolved.  There is also a chance that we might see something from Aoi again.  I must say, that boy as been eating his limiter wheaties. 






gixa786 said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah... Chapter 7 showed that by starting the "chopping off the head" bonanza.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 19, 2009)

tru enuf  that was a clean cleave


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got a question about this manga. Is it any good?

I'm looking for a new manga to read and want to hear some things about this series.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2009)

_You had me at ecchi  

I'll have to give it a try 
_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 20, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> kazuya still a pussy...



Have you read past chapter one yet?



Kisame the Shark said:


> I've got a question about this manga. Is it any good?
> 
> I'm looking for a new manga to read and want to hear some things about this series.



I'm probably partial.  It's ass and titties.  It's also bi-monthly (I think) and has very infrequent releases.  So far I've found it to be very entertaining.  If you like ass and titties, I think you'll find something to like here.  Don't let the main male's first few pages totally dictate you're idea of the whole thing, as above.

Here's the mangaupdates overview:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Beings from a different dimension have started a war with mankind. To counter this threat, an academy called "Genetics" that trains female warriors called "Pandora," who can wield special weaponry and armor, was formed. Kazuya Aoi decided to enroll in this school because of a promise with his sister, an outstanding alumnus who died in battle. There he meets Bridgette L. Satellizer, nicknamed "The Untouchable Queen" due to her solitary demeanor but also the top student of the academy whose battle simulation streak was undefeated, until he came... and slowly changed her. 






Nightmare said:


> _You had me at ecchi
> 
> I'll have to give it a try
> _


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Have you read past chapter one yet?



8 chapters later....

kazuya still a pussy...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> 8 chapters later....
> 
> kazuya still a pussy...



I'll let the idea go, for the moment, that no matter what happens in this manga, you're going to hate on it, because that's just what you do.

Let's just assume that isn't the case.

Let's just assume.

Outside of the opening scene in chapter one, what scenes, or specific instances in the story, make you say "Kazuya is a pussy."

Give some examples please.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm gonna love you

I'm sorry but even if the chick can blow your head off, you STILL shouldn't sound that pathetic saying no to her

I'm gonna love you

aww the look of an idiot

I'm gonna love you

lets see how long it takes for this pussy to get pissed
I'm gonna love you
not yet
I'm gonna love you
not yet
I'm gonna love you
not yet
I'm gonna love you
still not there
I'm gonna love you
wow he might be getting there
I'm gonna love you
ding ding ding ding ding.... god how reliable...
I'm gonna love you
for fucks sake....
I'm gonna love you
any time now little boy
I'm gonna love you
come on let your brain consider what your seeing like it isn't obvious
Link removed
oh shit maybe since its 2 on 1 maybe just maybe...
Link removed
oh yeah like she wasn't screwed 5 chapters ago
Link removed
and he becomes useful...
Link removed
for fuck sake...
Link removed
you can't be serious... Orihime has more balls...


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, that's a DEVOTED non-fan.

Though he's right, he's a bit of a pussy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Wow, that's a DEVOTED non-fan.
> 
> Though he's right, he's a bit of a pussy.



This is nothing wait till someone challenges me to break down Veritas.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2009)

Your first example fails.  Saying no, admitting you are weaker to the asker and making a sour face does not a pussy make.  Thus your first piece of evidence taints my opinion of your entire exhibit, thus it's null and void.  Series sucks mind you.  Too slow for the amount of progression per chapter.  But your hate on is so fanatic I kinda hafta be on the fans' side.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

It was a meh, if he was really determined to be that chicks partner he wouldn't be heeming and humming his way into a no but not really a no because I don't want to say no so'll I'll just apologize for no reason. It was pathetic...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm sorry but even if the chick can blow your head off, you STILL shouldn't sound that pathetic saying no to her



He doesn't know anyone at the school or completely what's going on, why she would want him or what the hell she is about, so obviously he was surprised and declined.  I think you're confusing being a nice guy with being a pussy.




> aww the look of an idiot



Yeah, he comes into a scene where girls are moving at super high speed, laser beams coming out of their eyes and dynamite out of their asses with explosions all over the place.  You're absolutely right, what the hell does he have to be stunned about?



> lets see how long it takes for this pussy to get pissed
> 
> not yet
> 
> ...



How many days do you think he's been at this school?  What powers is he confirmed to have?  What training does he have?  Despite these obvious facts you missed, he tried to help Satellizer when she was in trouble, totally disregarding his own personal well being.  Yeah, sounds like a pussy to me.

Also, he was pissed from the beginning.  I thought it was pretty obvious.  He was just beat up by a physically superior opponent and kicked while he was down.  Again, what the hell do you want him to do?  Kamehameha?  Rasengan?  Getsuga Tenshou?  Would those make you feel better?



> for fucks sake....



He walked into the girls room, practically broke in, fussing around with her diary, and saw her full frontal nudity.  What did you expect?  I would meekly apologize too to keep the girl from screaming bloody murder.



> any time now little boy



She was constantly pushing him away, and he was between two choices of letting her fight alone like she told him to or running in there, at which point she would probably just tell him to get bent like all the other times.



> come on let your brain consider what your seeing like it isn't obvious
> 
> 
> oh shit maybe since its 2 on 1 maybe just maybe...
> ...



He was doing exactly what she told him to.  And again, what could he do to fight back?  In the end he still risked his own safety to help her.  He took a bit too long, I'll give you that, but to call him a pussy when he's facing such overwhelming odds is idiotic.



> for fuck sake...



For fucks sake what?  He manifested a power under stress that he's never been trained to use and he didn't even know he had. I'm not sure what your problem is here. More baseless hate?  Probably.



> you can't be serious... Orihime has more balls...



Yeah, because yelling "Kurosaki-kun" over and over is real tough.  Once again, what the hell do you expect him to defend himself with?


So to sum up what it would take for you to stop calling him a pussy and actually suspend your baseless hate to give this manga a chance, Kazuya is going to have to:

1: Sprint into the scene and punch everyone in the face, for any reason at all.  Even if no reason is apparent, punch them in the face anyway.
2: Instead of apologizing for barging into a girls room and seeing her naked, he should rape her.  Obviously.
3: Punch some more people in the face, just to make sure.
4: Manifest, at will, powers that he knows nothing about yet.
5: Punch someone else in the face, just in case it didn't take the first two times.

Yeah.  Got it.  Totally reasonable.

Honestly you seem to be just grasping at straws, looking for any ridiculous reason at all to hate on this piece.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sorry if implausibly stupid offends you but this manga sucks hairy balls of steel. 

Fact is Kazuya has entered a school, where super models kick giant alien ass. By the logic of simply BEING ACCEPTED TO THE SCHOOL, denotes SOME ABILITY TO NOT SHIT HIMSELF when said girls are fighting. I guess your too used to reading medicore shounen, but expecting a COMPETENT main character isn't too much to ask for. 

Another fact is that when a heterosexual male looks at a naked female his first instinct should not be to scream like a fucking banshee. He was suppose to apologize, being as stupid as he was to walk into a girls room unannounced, but for fuck sake have something in common with a guy with a pair of balls between his legs. 

By the third instances our main character has manifest his generic latent power plot device, twice. In which case, again if your even remotely suited for the battle field you should have learned something at least ONCE. So sorry, I'm not forgiving the utter lack of intelligence and indecision. 

Orihime has never flinched in the face of incoming death. I'm sorry your main character was giving the please don't hit me expression. I mean how am I really suppose to take this manga seriously when on one hand peoples heads are casually chopped off and bodies dismembered in an instant when someone like Kazuya can barely keep him composure in a situation that is not even life and death. How in the world is he remotely even trainable for the battlefield? At least Bleach admits Orihime has no business fighting, whats Freezing excuse?

edit;

Kazuya had already decided who is partner would be, so saying no to the other girl in a definite and respectful way and would have shown his desire and willingness to be the partner of the girl who chose. Mumbling "sorry but I'm a nooby, so you can't possible want me" just doesn't cut it (I mean honestly what type of fucking answer is that), and is not being a nice guy.

If this was History Strongest Disciple and Miu was put into both those situations I listed above, Kenchi even with the same level of strength and inability to control his power as Kazuya, Kenchi STILL wouldn't have let things get even a fraction as far as Kazuya let the situation get to.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm sorry if implausibly stupid offends you but this manga sucks hairy balls of steel.



And yet you still continue to read it and complain about it in here. 



> Fact is Kazuya has entered a school, where super models kick giant alien ass. By the logic of simply BEING ACCEPTED TO THE SCHOOL, denotes SOME ABILITY TO NOT SHIT HIMSELF when said girls are fighting. I guess your too used to reading medicore shounen, but expecting a COMPETENT main character isn't too much to ask for.



I'm not exactly sure why you hate this character because he shows human emotion? He's surprised quite often, and I don't see why it's such a bad thing. Again, how used to these kinds of things do you think he is?

He's there because of his sister, so obviously he knows what the school is about, but has he ever seen a Nova? Has he actually ever knowingly performed Freezing? You act like hearing about something automatically makes you a damn expert on the subject. Just because I've read about the wars in the middle east doesn't mean I'm going to show up there and start pulling off moves that would make Rambo shit his pants.

He's been at this school for an extremely limited time, so he should have nerves of steel and always be stoic and straight faced, never flinching?



> Another fact is that when a heterosexual male looks at a naked female his first instinct should not be to scream like a fucking banshee. He was suppose to apologize, being as stupid as he was to walk into a girls room unannounced, but for fuck sake have something in common with a guy with a pair of balls between his legs.



Fairly certain that was Bridget and not Kazuya. 



> By the third instances our main character has manifest his generic latent power plot device, twice. In which case, again if your even remotely suited for the battle field you should have learned something at least ONCE. So sorry, I'm not forgiving the utter lack of intelligence and indecision.



Again, he's had very little experience.  This will change, it's not hard to figure out.



> Orihime has never flinched in the face of incoming death. I'm sorry your main character was giving the please don't hit me expression. I mean how am I really suppose to take this manga seriously when on one hand peoples heads are casually chopped off and bodies dismembered in an instant when someone like Kazuya can barely keep him composure in a situation that is not even life and death. How in the world is he remotely even trainable for the battlefield? At least Bleach admits Orihime has no business fighting, whats Freezing excuse?
> 
> edit;
> 
> ...



About Heeming and humming.  He was taken aback by her request, but still declined, in his own way.  I guess your way would be to have him tell her to go fall in a well and die.  Both suffice I think, but one is more suited to Kazuya's character; that is to say, not being a prick. 

But I think I know what you're getting at.  How about next chapter, we give Kazuya Mubyoshi, he won't flinch, no matter what gets thrown at him.  He'll destroy all the aliens in a couple pages.  He'll get a buxom babe for each arm, and wink at the camera.

The End.

Cool?


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 22, 2009)

OK, I do like this Manga/wha/whatever it is now, mostly because of the author of it, but I have to agree with Wuzz on this one, his points are quite valid. I, too, am getting tired of these pussy protagonists. Shounen is plagued with them. I'm not asking for billy badass, but I'd at least like someone who has a level of decency and intelligence. I hate using Bleach as an example, because I don't like Bleach, but at least Ichigo is a proper character.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2009)

ok i am only reading this for the female leads xD

males lead is horrible and a pussy


----------



## Majeh (May 17, 2009)

Dam 8 chapters in and hes a pussy..? it seems to me his has never been in a fight or seen some1 getting the shit kicked out of them right in front of him so he obviously doesnt know what to do. Hes been at the school for how long?, and you just want him to know all these techniques and rush into battle like he just suddenly obtained power over 9000.? Not gonna happen. let the shit progress a lil and hell probly wipe the floor with every1.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2009)

I can't believe that some one would make a character more annoying that Raki, but the manga's entertaining so far.


----------



## CoonDawg (May 17, 2009)

Says a lot about Asian countries when half of their protagonists are totally pussies, afraid of their own shadow. Would never sell in America. Then again, Manga has been highly successful in America, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2009)

honestly i think it is the sex appeal that sells it


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 17, 2009)

werd ;0

Fanservce covered in story.


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> honestly i think it is the sex appeal that sells it



I thought it's the engaging plot and beautiful emotions


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 4, 2009)

I just wanna pop in and say I like this manga.  I'm ambivalent towards Kazuya right now.  He annoys me a little, but I cut him some slack since it _is_ the start of the manga.  And he was a _little_ better this last chap.  So long as he stays like that, then I can actually start liking him for real.

If anyone wants a less pussy male main character, I suggest reading the manga Psyren.  Yoshina Ageha's likable from the get-go.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to say this chapter Kazuya wasn't annoying. He actually contributed to the flow of the story as opposed to reminding me of other manga characters I wish to disappear.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 7, 2009)

Freezing chapter 10

Rana from Tibet makes her debut.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 7, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Freezing chapter 10
> 
> Rana from Tibet makes her debut.



Good, I'm the first.  First to say that Kazuya disappointed me in this chapter.  Seriously, you'd think the guy would've learned when someone just faking being nice to him.  Then when he gets slugged he asks the supremely dumb question, "Are these the city's thugs?"  No shit, Sherlock! 

And people were comparing him to Raki?  Raki's loads better than Kazuya!  Even before the timeskip.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering How long is it going to be, before we get ac 1st person account of who Bridget is? See seems centrel to Kazuya and yet we get more info on a new character before we have and understanding of the main ones.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 7, 2009)

_Trust me people_

_We will learn to love Kazuya _

_It is obvious how his character will develop _

_He is a pussy and a dumb one at that now _

_But he will become a GOD  _


----------



## Godot (Jul 7, 2009)

i admit i got pretty bored during the previous fight. tbh i only read this manga to see how the relationship between Kazuya and Bridget progresses (if it does, that is)


----------



## Daisho (Jul 7, 2009)

Sup, only thing I'm really disappointed in is the reverse-harem nature of the story (so far).

Protagonists need more than one girl  .


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 19, 2009)

Freezing Chapter 11


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 19, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Freezing Chapter 11



Seems like Aoi is having one of his moments again. I expect some good shit from him next chapter.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 20, 2009)

so cool.

Protagonist grew a penis, yaaaaay...


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cliff hanger.




I wonder what Kazuya is going to do.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's about to rape some gangsters.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 20, 2009)

_Well I guess that after watching a girl get shot in both legs you'd have to man up  _


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Well I guess that after watching a girl get shot in both legs you'd have to man up  _



He should have "man up" sooner.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 20, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> He should have "man up" sooner.



lol, aint that the truth. I really hope that this new character Rana isn't just another device to interupt or slow down the Briget and Kazuya partnership. This intro was too cliche.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> lol, aint that the truth.* I really hope that this new character Rana isn't just another device to interupt or slow down the Briget and Kazuya partnership.* This intro was too cliche.





_I've come to search for my one fated individual_. hmmm

looks like it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ch 12 & 13 are out, finally a better explanation of whats going on.


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2009)

they still haven't caught up to the raw have they


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> _I've come to search for my one fated individual_. hmmm
> 
> looks like it.



this is starting to sound like a harem manga...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> they still haven't caught up to the raw have they



Seems to be up to chapter 34 raw, so you're right, they still have a little ways to go to catch up.

*Edit:*  Here's chapter 12 on OM.

And you can find the DDL links for chapter 12 & 13 on Ala Altra Scans site.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm really starting to wonder is this a fighting manga about fighting an alien menace or a harem story about girls fighing each other for boys and class rank? Did I really just ask this, like it matters.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

This JUST turned into harem.  Like...wtf fast.  I mean...wow chapter 11 pages 4-18 just concreted it.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2009)

_There is nothing wrong with Harem manga 

I love harem manga  
_


----------



## Corran (Aug 16, 2009)

Chapter 14 One Manga De arimasu!


----------



## Godot (Aug 16, 2009)

huzzah! more tittays! and a shower scene


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 16, 2009)

With Kazuya been the way he is does this mean there is the possibility he might be able to use Pandora mode?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2009)

lol didn't know there was a thread for this


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 16, 2009)

Great shower scene, but this is deteriorating into humans can't stop fighting themselves to concentrate on their world threatening alien problem.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 16, 2009)

Why so surprise~

This new girl put her joker move on


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 16, 2009)

_Awesome tits  _


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2009)

Godot said:


> huzzah! more tittays! and a shower scene



fap, fap, fap, fap....

oh god, this is a harem manga....


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 16, 2009)

I just started this manga today and It's pretty awesome. The fan service is a great bonus too.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 17, 2009)

Rana deserves this  after this chapter.

Damn, she's naive and the way she talks is annoying.


----------



## Godot (Aug 17, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> With Kazuya been the way he is does this mean there is the possibility he might be able to use Pandora mode?



Technically doesn't that make him a shemale?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 17, 2009)

Godot said:


> Technically doesn't that make him a shemale?





I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 17, 2009)

well since he is now this uber prodigy who has all these stigma he better start getting some development. Rana while sexy is just plain annoying, she's so naive to believe that girl. This manga is also really violent like when the S class Pandora attacked and chopped a bunch of heads off. I went from  to  to


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 2, 2009)

Chapter 15


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone notice the similarities between Rana and Mo from Zero, they have an always identical design but with Ran having the flat chest hell the even both have tattoos on their faces. Yes I am aware the author is the same from both series.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 2, 2009)

Well Mangakas tend to import elements from their previous stories, even having them in the same universe.

Well Chapter 15 was interesting, the girls opening a can of whoopass.   But yes, I agree about Rana, she is naive and annoying.   Hopefully at the end of the next chapter, Kazuya will lay down the law.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 2, 2009)

I love Satellizer. All the way from page one. Her looks, hair, clothes, personality... she's perfect. <3

Overall, the artwork is excellent and so are the battles. And that's pretty much what there's to it: Big (ecchi) battles. 
Story-wise it's a little odd. We're presented with a lot of characters and problems that needs solving, but there hardly seems to be any real conclusions or red string that ties the events together (except for the overly vague 'course of a school year'. 

Instead of having the involved characters reflect on the incident and maybe adapt to new circumstances (such as the aftermath of battles including Satellizer getting parts of her Stigma removed), we're simply presented with new characters and new scenarios. 

As long as Satellizer's in it, however, I'll keep reading.


----------



## Godot (Sep 2, 2009)

I seriously hope this 'baptism' is everything I'm hoping it will be.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 2, 2009)

Godot said:


> I seriously hope this 'baptism' is everything I'm hoping it will be.


Me to.


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2009)

Good action chapter  I hate waiting for the next chapters 

Are we sure this isn't released fortnightly? Seems quicker than once a month.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on Bridgette. 

Don't let this annoying cockblocker beat the shit out of you.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 3, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Rana deserves this  after this chapter.
> 
> Damn, she's naive and the way she talks is annoying.





Solar Eclipse said:


> Come on Bridgette.
> 
> Don't let this annoying cockblocker beat the shit out of you.



Rana is gonna mop the floor with Satellizer ~de arimasu


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 3, 2009)

I got used to De arimasu when Shakugan aired


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Rana is gonna mop the floor with Satellizer ~de arimasu







Pringer Lagann said:


> I got used to De arimasu when Shakugan aired


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2009)

Of course they will go on the attack, and thinking that because Bridgette and Rana are weakened from fighting, they have the advantage.

But they forget Kazuya is there too.  Freezing time, bitches!


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Adding this to my manga list.

How powerful is this manga?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 13, 2009)

It's pretty good.  

It has girlfights and the tearing of clothes, a male hero that isn't a whiner, and theres a fairly good plot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2009)

male hero: omg WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!?!?! Stop that, stop that, please get off her. We already partners! See partners! Baptism? Whats that?

god i hate that kid.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> It's pretty good.
> 
> It has girlfights and the tearing of clothes, a male hero that isn't a whiner, and theres a fairly good plot.





I mite like this.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Chapter 17


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn you cliffhangers damn you. This manga has too many.
Glad it seems to be out every two weeks though


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2009)

Chapter 18 is up on there too.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2009)

Chapter 19 Scan

I swear the gap for releases keeps getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn...cutting her throat like that. I wonder how Satellizer plans to get out of this jam and how?

*just realized their was a thread for this series*


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 11, 2009)

_The solution is easy

Bridget just needs to go super saiyan  
_


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, that mother flashback is going to get her to go into a second wind.   But I suspect that Kazuya will wake up and freeze Annette and Creo, making them go .


Wonder what's the history with the mother?   And it's odd that her nickname is the surname instead of her first.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _The solution is easy
> 
> *Bridget just needs to go super saiyan *
> _



This.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2009)

^But girls can't go Super Saiyan


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^But girls can't go Super Saiyan




I guess you didn't hear about Super Medaka yet..........

*Super saiyan.*

*

*

*

*
*
She powers down (Read the S-note)*

*


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2009)

3 chapters that were released?  

i think i'll wait a little before readying this again


----------



## Godot (Oct 12, 2009)

omg there really are some insane people in this manga


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2009)

This manga made my day :3


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2009)

crazy people pulling shit out


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn...cutting her throat like that. I wonder how Satellizer plans to get out of this jam and how?
> 
> *just realized their was a thread for this series*



You're getting slow


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 31, 2009)

Chapter 20 on MangaFox

And OM as well.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 1, 2009)

_Is it just me or is there an increasing number of complete lunatics in this manga  _


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I had the feeling that why Bridget's distance from boys was because of molestation in the past.   But to think it was from her own half-brother.   And it continued to what appeared to her early teens.  


And is it me, or did the translator screw up the names?  I swore it was the Satellizer family and not the Bridget family.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 1, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> And is it me, or did the translator screw up the names?  I swore it was the Satellizer family and not the Bridget family.




Credits page says it was done by a first timer, who felt the current scan team doing this was going too slow and so tried their hand at it.  He admits some naming mistakes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, it's not a bad job.   Hope he/she sends out a revision.



Looks like it's confirmed, Bridgete is the family name.   

Really disappointed that the mangka made her name sound retarded.   Instead of Bridgette L. Satellizer, it's Satellizer L. Bridgette.  

WTG Mangaka, you messed up a good thing.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 4, 2009)

For anyone who didn't like the quality of the last release, here's chapter 20 by Ala-atra Scans.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, with that kind of flashback I now understand her aversion at not wanting to be touched ><


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 8, 2009)

Freezing 21

Taking bets on how many levels of Accel there can possibly be


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2009)

lol faster than the speed of sound?


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 8, 2009)

_She's at Mach speed now _


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 8, 2009)

_These girls are all on crack 

I love this manga 
_


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2009)

Determinators all of them.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2009)

Surprised the fights over and not one of their boobs is exposed.


----------



## Godot (Nov 13, 2009)

If blind-president ever opens her eyes again, why am I expecting a Geass/Sharingan?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't recall it ever being mentioned she's blind.   I take her being like Gin from Bleach, where those with closed eyes mean serious business when they open them.

Besides, I got the impression that the President's on Satellizer's side.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2009)

She sure likes Hamburgers.  

Good thing Kazuya did most of the eating before hand.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 1, 2009)

fun chapter after all the crazyness^^


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 1, 2009)

_I liked this chapter 

I miss light heart comedy haha
_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2009)

A food eating contest? Now that felt kind of random 

Well, at least they won the golden wiener xDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> A food eating contest? Now that felt kind of random
> 
> Well, at least they won the golden wiener xDD



Now she has two to work with


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 1, 2009)

lol, golden weiner. 


Chapter 8's out.

Aoi looks like a girl on this page.


----------



## Gene (Dec 1, 2009)

oh god dem hips


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Chapter 8's out.
> 
> Aoi looks like a girl on this page.



I noticed that too.  Had to go back to make sure there wasn't a switch or something.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 2, 2009)

Kazuya : "We'll be partners forever right?" 

Sat: "Yes".

Kazuya: 

Sat: "Until one of us retires."

Kazuya: 



Kinda of ruined the mood and seemed to reinforce that this is all strictly a professional relationship.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2009)

This manga/manhwa makes no fucking sense and is just dragging now. I find it amusing how a bunch of people who are at war with some fucking aliens (pandoras) have so much time to squabble among each other, and all the guys in this verse seem like pansy's and borderline homo's who are little sub bitches to the big strong powerful women.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2009)

Its really funny. This manga tries hard for the evagenilican feeling without the cool robots (which descends into stupid robots quite quickly). As I often point out the male lead...well none of the males period of zero in common with even the basic definition of the male species. 11 year old boys have more testosterone. While personally I prefer ass and titties over robots, this is far too shallow for me to enjoy this with none of the energy you find in gantz(well before phase 2...) or porn.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2009)

Well of course you're going to have weak males when you got strong women around.   Else it wouldn't be interesting.



Tempproxy said:


> This manga/manhwa makes no fucking sense and is just dragging now. I find it amusing how a bunch of people who are at war with some fucking aliens (pandoras) have so much time to squabble among each other, and all the guys in this verse seem like pansy's and borderline homo's who are little sub bitches to the big strong powerful women.



But they are in training and full-fledged warriors yet.   It's like people in the Military Academy and after they graduate, they are full blown officers in the armed services.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone tell me, is the main protagonist a female or a male?


----------



## Godot (Dec 2, 2009)

The protagonist is a male wimp, with a hot, pandora-beating, bit-titted woman as his sidekick.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Can someone tell me, is the main protagonist a female or a male?



Like many male protagonists surrounded by strong women, he's rather effeminate


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Can someone tell me, is the main protagonist a female or a male?


With hips like those, does it even matter?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 2, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well of course you're going to have weak males when you got strong women around.   Else it wouldn't be interesting.



Since there is an idiot in the veritas thread might as well respond to this. 

For one I really don't understand the logic of having weak males if your going to have "strong" females. It makes me call bullshit and if it was the other way around, it still makes me call bullshit. I guess this is too much to ask for, you know good characters to read about and not just pages of titts and ass and cool weapons/moves.


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2009)

What?

good character = strong character?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Since there is an idiot in the veritas thread might as well respond to this.
> 
> For one I really don't understand the logic of having weak males if your going to have "strong" females. It makes me call bullshit and if it was the other way around, it still makes me call bullshit. I guess this is too much to ask for, you know good characters to read about and *not just pages of titts and ass and cool weapons/moves*.



What more could you possibly want?

I think i'll give this manga a shot


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> For one I really don't understand the logic of having weak males if your going to have "strong" females. It makes me call bullshit and if it was the other way around, it still makes me call bullshit. I guess this is too much to ask for, you know good characters to read about and not just pages of titts and ass and cool weapons/moves.



This is what the Japanese like.   

Just look at Tsukune in Rosario + Vampire and several other mangas focused around women.  The men are generally weak with strong women as an offset to show that their relationships isn't based on a crush of shallow traits and that the women aren't going to really end up as the princess in distress.

Later on, the male protagonist starts to unlock his potential and becomes stronger and more manly.   Then the roles start to reverse and the real action starts to reveal itself.


----------



## Corran (Dec 26, 2009)

Or read chapter 25 online now 

Anyways, the character designs are really starting to look the same now, I can hardly tell some of the girls apart


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 7, 2010)

Freezing 26


----------



## Godot (Jan 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who's lost track of what's going on?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Godot said:


> Am I the only one who's lost track of what's going on?


More like the mangaka switched things up.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 7, 2010)

That was rather sudden


----------



## Dimeron (Jan 8, 2010)

The plot seems to be a knock off of claymore, except with school girls and a harem. The main guy is your standard harem protagonist. Now all we need is for a Pandora to turn into a Nova and then have everything raveled to be one big government conspiracy.

But, the fan-service is good and fights are fun and brutal, so IMO entertaining series overall.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2010)

Well finally we start to get into some action, but it's funny how it's seperate from the main characters.   It's somewhat welcome, since it's different.

Be interesting what the Novas are going to do?   Are they going to try to communicate and we finally learn more about them?


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 7, 2010)

I think its safe to say this manga sucks.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah i lost interest in this crap


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 7, 2010)

Lolz, tentacle rape has just been introduced.


----------



## Gene (Feb 11, 2010)

oh lawd. This whole time I've been thinking this was a flashback arc or something.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2010)

About time the main plot got to the Protagonists.  

Looks like this story is about to get interesting.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 7, 2010)

shit is definitely hitting the fan now. finally those catfights are over. i like where the story is going. even tho its a bit painfull to see all those chicks getting sliced up. (damn i'm getting visions of pieta)


----------



## Cibo (Mar 7, 2010)

This whole putting stigmatas in their bodies and having a chance to turn into a nova reminds me of awakining in Claymore.


----------



## Corran (Apr 13, 2010)

Chapter 30
For those who haven't stopped reading anyway


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, looks like the protagonist's time has finally arrived, where they save the day.


----------



## Majeh (May 1, 2010)

chapter 31 out.
Link removed


----------



## Axl Low (May 5, 2010)

/subscribe
Started reading and I like it


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Fenix (May 12, 2010)

Elizabeth is my replacement for Mugino


----------



## Corran (May 22, 2010)

Chapter 31 scan


----------



## Majeh (May 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> Chapter 31 scan



I posted this 3 weeks ago but your thoughts were appreciated. 

This Dude needs to get back to UxU tho, i preferred that over this. =\


----------



## Random Member (Jul 26, 2010)

This series _might_ be getting an anime adaption.

The September issue of the magazine it's published in, Comic Valkyrie, said the series will be getting a big announcement.

The official site also seems to be registered but nothing is up there yet: 

Source: ,


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2010)

Random Member said:


> This series _might_ be getting an anime adaption.
> 
> The September issue of the magazine it's published in, Comic Valkyrie, said the series will be getting a big announcement.
> 
> ...



I'll believe it, when I see it. 

It's Super rare for a mahwa to be getting a anime.


Edit: Holy shit, this is a manga, this shit could actually happen. :amazed


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn, they should wait till this is over at least.


----------



## Cash (Jul 26, 2010)

finally some chapters after 3 whole months smh


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the latest chapter still 32?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Aflame Inferno should get the anime series personally.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I think Aflame Inferno should get the anime series personally.



*agrees with this* 

Well, still looking forward to the announcement.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 27, 2010)

The  is actually up now, though still in a bit of the preliminary stages.

With that, it's even more obvious now that it's getting a TV series.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 27, 2010)

An anime, huh?  

It's going to be interesting where this is going to go.   Just hope it isn't going to be ruined with fanservice like they did with Rosario+Vampire.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 27, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> An anime, huh?
> 
> It's going to be interesting where this is going to go.   Just hope it isn't going to be *ruined with fanservice* like they did with Rosario+Vampire.



How can fanservice ruin anything?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> you've never seen roasrio vampire



The anime doesn't exist. 


*will kill someone if they every make a 3rd season*

And I can easily see Freezing having a 13 episode season.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> How can fanservice ruin anything?



Sorry, Axl Low



1234567890 said:


> you've never seen roasrio vampire



But this, fucking this!

The anime doesn't exist, it was our imagination.


----------



## Gene (Aug 5, 2010)

New chapter out.

*[FTH] Freezing - Ch. 33*


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 5, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Sorry, Axl Low
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah watched like 8 episodes of R+V
i wasnt phased


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> yeah watched like 8 episodes of R+V
> i wasnt phased



Are you watching the first season or the second. 


If you'll enjoying Rosario + Vampire Capu2, then I applaud you my good sir. 

You're one in a few who does.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the first


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I think the first



It you're not already, Read Rosario + Vampire: Season II manga and then watch the second season of the R+V anime to see the blasphemy. 




1234567890 said:


> To be fair the first season was pretty good for a short shonen anime adaptation, but by the time the second season came out thet could have gone further into the story instead of just making it filler fodder and an otaku bate trap.



I actually enjoyed the first season as well and I was pumped for the second.

I was sourly disappointed, fuck you Gonzo.

I'm still hoping for a remake though, by a different anime studio.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 6, 2010)

The updates are really random.


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel like the pace has crawled to a stop


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, at least we know what motivates Cassie....her douchebag of a father >_>


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to hear, this story is interesting.

And Kira's right, poor Cassie with such a jerk of a father.  Gotta hate those types of parents that force the children to make them look better.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Oh it gets worse, Cassie's dad could be considered a saint next to Bridgett's brother. Not going to go any further than that, but it is nigh SSJ4 level rage inducing.



Not looking forward to that arc. 

I was raging extremely hard looking out the  raws, seeing him in all his faggotry glory. Wanted somebody to kill that bitch, badly.


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished getting caught up. I really like this title!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

This series was begging for a Quadruple Accel turn at some point. And Sattellizer just had to be saved at the last moment...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2010)

My word this chapter was really bland.  Thankfully this awful arc appears to be soon coming to an end.

I have to say I was really disappointed with Kazuya this chapter.   He's got this latent special power, and finally gets to use it again (after how many chapters?)  and then he gets overpowered and Bridgette gets saved by someone else.  It would've been better if he froze Cassie-Nova long enough for Bridgette to take her down and perhaps save her.

But Kazuya is really becoming a major non-factor of this story.   Even Sakura is more useful to Naruto than this guy with Bridgette.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

dumb chapter dumb arc, uninspiring manga. drum roll of fail
*so the main character latent power becomes useful only when her sasuke-kun is in danger
*except rolf rofl troll counter
*except the only reason for the rofl rofl troll counter is to set up pointless herioc sacrifice
*every occur to her that simply pushing cassie away would have saved brid life without ending her own?
*nope too late heroic sacrifice for the "dark, serious, grimness", rated R for 13 year olds oh yes you are!
*oh noz my speed blitz sucks more than your speed blitz


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> dumb chapter dumb arc, uninspiring manga. drum roll of fail
> *so the main character latent power becomes useful only when her sasuke-kun is in danger
> *except rolf rofl troll counter
> *except the only reason for the rofl rofl troll counter is to set up pointless herioc sacrifice
> ...



im sorry what
I cant see the point you are trying to make through your wall of shit D:


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't worry, broman. I won't force you to read this manga anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.35 is out now.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
OH GOD
YES


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, I don't think I seen such a brutal fight since Evangalion.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 27, 2010)

The match-up is finally over with, it seems.

Definitely was a brutal fight but I really couldn't get into it much. Just glad it's over with.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

oh did a scan group finally pick it up again?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2010)

Freezing can take on the Narutoverse now 
lolol Supersonic speeds


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

Satella showed no mercy this week and as predicted was stopped before she could make a monumental mistake.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, but gotta feel sorry for the girl she saved.  She's armless now.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, but gotta feel sorry for the girl she saved.  She's armless now.



Regeneration process


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok fight this chapter. Just wish more had happened.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Regeneration process



Kind of hard since her stigmata was ripped out of her body.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, I don't think I seen such a brutal fight since Evangalion.



too bad evangalion is also bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Kind of hard since her stigmata was ripped out of her body.



power of duct tape and super glue


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, Genessa is handy again.  

Well good wrapup of the battle and getting back to interesting all in one chapter.   Seems like we might be introduced to Kazuya's mother soon and whatever project shes involved with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

Even with such a brutal attack coming from the Nova, I should have figured the casualties would be lower than what they seem to show in the last couple of chapters. I don't mnd seeing both Genessa and Cassie survive this whole ordeal.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 26, 2011)

After getting a reminder of how bitchy Ganessa was, I've come to appreciate how she's changed more. The consequences of her "sacrifice" having been lessened diminished the impact, at least in my opinion, but at least she's alive since I'm warming up to her.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 27, 2011)

That was a good chapter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> I was thinking the entire time he could have hiked that skirt up and banged the shit out of her, surely she would have woken up...unless his shit is small



I see where your mind was in this chapter. But yeah this put a nice conclusion to this arc but it seems like things are gonna get pretty interesting real soon.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I see where your mind was in this chapter. But yeah this put a nice conclusion to this arc but it seems like things are gonna get pretty interesting real soon.



I try to find ways for a dull manga to get exciting.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm forgetting things since this manga releases only monthly. But since when did Pandoras have regeneration so efficient that they could regenerate dismembered limbs? 

Cassie lost both arms and now she has them back...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Maybe I'm forgetting things since this manga releases only monthly. But since when did Pandoras have regeneration so efficient that they could regenerate dismembered limbs?
> 
> Cassie lost both arms and now she has them back...



The plot deems it so.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2011)

Battle of the booze.  

Kazuya has just became a step closer to being a man.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm surprised he actually had the guts to think about going for it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 3, 2011)

Well with satellizer as your partner, anybody would go for it :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Battle of the booze.
> 
> Kazuya has just became a step closer to being a man.



What a whiny pussy like him becoming a man? Boy should have been already unzipping his shit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey, when your with a hot chick who regularly slices up her classmates and is seriously wasted, I too would be nervous.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 3, 2011)

Truly a hard choice. Take advantage of the hot drunk chick that can, and probably would, murder you if she found out, or play it safe and pass up a perfect opportunity to score. We need a pros and cons list here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

Does it shock anyone here that Satellizer would be used a test subject? I mean when you're fighting a force that threatens to wipe out mankind, you tend to go through any route possible to achieve that goal even if some methods are a bit cruel or unscrupulous. 

Light chapter overall and probably only enjoyable if you enjoy drunk Satellizer


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 3, 2011)

Who wouldn't enjoy drunk Satellizer? 

They already have schools of teenage girls and boys fighting against giant aliens. Watching one of them as a test subject isn't the biggest problem they have morally.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2011)

Chapter 38 is out? 
Interest peaked


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2011)

Shade Impulse said:


> Truly a hard choice. Take advantage of the hot drunk chick that can, and probably would, murder you if she found out, or play it safe and pass up a perfect opportunity to score. We need a pros and cons list here.



from the readers perspective we know that Bridget has been dropping hints of "just make me a woman already" since the wimps introduction. Due to the shallowness of Bridget character she probably wouldn't even consider that you've taken advantage of her anyway.

+ tap the ass of a *virgin* porn star in the making
+ if your shit is weak she probably won't remember in the morning anyway 
+ if your shit is strong she'll wake right up and fuck you back with the ferocity of a nyphm!

- at WORSE she'd avoid you for 3 days tops.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

Dem tits & ass fuck yeah.

read every single chapter out there at the moment. epic.

one thing I don't get is why there is so little pandora outfits being used.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Bridget


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like this chapter is the start of re-opening old woulds for Satellizer. I wonder how things will turn out with Aoi going with her, hopefully nothing like that nightmare she had earlier.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope the trip proves interesting.

Other than the set up for that, nothing this chapter really interested me other than the color pages. Though, Satellizer was adorable as usual (when she isn't being too mopey, that is).


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems Bridgette wanted Aoi to do naughty things while she was out of it.  

But was surprised Limter guy from West Genetics attempted or did rape her.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

its not that she wanted him to do stuff but she was surprised he didnt take advantage of her, since most males in her live have  i'm sure she wants to be awake when he does naughty things to her


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

Either way she wants him to do naughty things


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

this is true  but then again, its been obvious for a while  she keeps on talking about their baptism


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh boy, this dreadful arc.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

yea i just read all the raws up to volume 9....lots of shit goes down


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> this is true  but then again, its been obvious for a while  she keeps on talking about their baptism


She just needs to let loose and let the man go to town


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



like i said, i read the raws, its yet to happen


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I read some of the raws, the latest volume at least. I know Kazuya doesn't get the goods that soon


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

he'll get there  where no man has gone b4


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2011)

Where can I find those raws m
I bet they will find the brother, and the guy with be lusting to tame her all over again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

BRB i'll get them.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

Arms and Legs


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

Ninja'd


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2011)

I know its kinda random but I got a quick question about double accel. I can't seem to remember if its part of the third years curriculum to know double accel. I know accel turn is but I'm not sure about double.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't remember if it was mentioned but I'd imagine Double Accel is for the third years while Triple and Quadruple is for the 4th years (with the exception of Cassie, being a third year with those skills).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, thanks random. It definitely sounds logical enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Louis became a limiter nor the fact that he would bring his partner, but it still did catch me a bit off guard. What didn't surprise me in the least bit was that it appeared that he still has a psychological hold on _Stella_.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 26, 2011)

Aoi is more terrible at reading people and the situation than I thought. I'm still hoping he knocks Louis good before heading back to East Genetics. The little bastard looks like he still deserves it.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh sweet. New chapter!
Let me go read it and be right back :3

Oh yeah she snapped.
Too bad Stella got the best partner though so she wins.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't even stand to look at louis's face after this chapter. Lets hope kazuya does everyone a favor and beats the shit out of him to make sure he stays away from stella for good. Although just by looking, his partner will be tough for stella to beat.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm only a few chapters in, but I hope the guys aren't limited to freezing/unfreezing only. Or I hope it at least gets more creative/strategic. Liking it so far!


----------



## Gene (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh man, I can already imagine all the possible rage with this arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2011)

Since this is the start of Volume 9, I hope the translators quickly go through it.   Seems there isn't any action for a while, but the drama and tension is definitely there.

Won't be surprised they do fight in the end and Bridgette and Kazuya come out on top and perhaps getting Louis to reveal what he did in the past and honestly appologize.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 27, 2011)

I watched the anime. Haven't started the manga yet. Are the stories similar?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 27, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> I watched the anime. Haven't started the manga yet. Are the stories similar?



The anime more or less follows the manga with some differences here and there. I personally like the manga more.


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

yea theres a lot of drama coming up


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> The anime more or less follows the manga with some differences here and there. I personally like the manga more.


Oh ok Thanks. i probably will too.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 27, 2011)

A lot of my hate goes to Louis. There's a bit going to Violet too though. Not even giving a heads up that Louis was going to be there, or even reacting in the way someone who knows what he did should. Either she suppressed the memories, or she just doesn't care anymore, but either way it pisses me off.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2011)

I take Violet as the "lets be all one big happy family" type of person.  Which easily explains why she didn't tell Stella, because she knew she'd decline the invite.


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2011)

do you really think she knows?


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone else read this manga? I just started and I absolutely love it.
Satellizer el Bridget is a kickass bitch.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

everyone that posts in this thread basically


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha. I really like it. P:


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2011)

This manga is really good. Bitches running the shit? Brilliant. I can't help though but compare it with Mai Otome however. It pales in comparison in the regard of art style, however I find its story more interesting and easier to follow. 

Doesn't say much when I used to read Mai Otome sheerly for fap material though.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

I really like the drawing style for the characters. The girls always look so damn sexy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 4, 2011)

foreign said:


> Doesn't say much when I used to read Mai Otome sheerly for fap material though.



Hey, we all do what we can to satisfy ourselves.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 4, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I take Violet as the "lets be all one big happy family" type of person.  Which easily explains why she didn't tell Stella, because she knew she'd decline the invite.



I personally think Louis has played at being contrite with Satella.


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I really like the drawing style for the characters. The girls always look so damn sexy.



The artwork is nice.

I generally hate manga with a bunch of females, but I actually really like this one. The girls are surprisingly not annoying.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2011)

Kazumi Saitama said:


> The artwork is nice.
> 
> I generally hate manga with a bunch of females, but I actually really like this one. The girls are surprisingly not annoying.


Freezing isn't one of those fanservice harem series so maybe that's why you like it better. That said, stick solely to the manga for this series since the anime is a waste of time thanks to excessive fanservice.

If you like Freezing then give Claymore a read as well.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 7, 2011)

smooth, violet...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2011)

wow, I can't believe Satella's sister was making excuses for that dirt bag of a brother. >_>
She's incredibly naive, but when it comes to family even hard core murderers are defended by their mothers. This chapter is starting to make me RAGE. 

And I guess it's pure coincidence that this week's anime episode highlights Aoi mentioning Satella reminds him of his sister. Oh, how far these two story lines will diverge from here on out.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

guess stella didn't notice he said his sister WAS the only person he truly loved  meaning there's someone else now  -winkwinknudgenudge-  its the little things they always miss  but yea, sister was kinda weird but wat do u expected...im assuming she was like the mother that raised both of them...and the brother's a douche


----------



## Gene (Mar 7, 2011)

Let the rape begin.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

i'll hold off reading till this arc is done  i like to one-shot drama arcs


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2011)

Louis probably has tentacle fun in mind, since they're by the sea....


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

since i saw the raws, i can tell u 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his tastes lie more towards the S&M style


----------



## Shade Impulse (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad the chapters are being translated faster 

The brother better die in the end. Otherwise justice will not be served.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

The big question in here is if Stela is still a virgin or not, and if yes, if she is going to remain like one after this trip is over.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2011)

Somebody's about to get raped.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noone gets raped. She does get whipped though.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and she's a virgin


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holly isn't raped?


----------



## dark_himura (Apr 8, 2011)

that sure is a twisted sister complex


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 8, 2011)

i hate chapters like this. Almost made me cry D:
I hate it when characters get raped: mentally, physically in story or raped personality plot wise outside of the story


----------



## Random Member (Apr 8, 2011)

Raged hard. When it comes time for this kid to get what's coming to him, it better be damn satisfying.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2011)

Man that brother is sure sadistic.   But I'm confident Kazuya will stop that jerk once and for all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Louis needs nova blood right through the gut, then kazuya beating his dead body.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 8, 2011)

So...who knows how this arc ends...


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 8, 2011)

If it doesn't end with some Japanese justice a la Kamijou Touma I'll be raging.


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> So...who knows how this arc ends...



-raises hand- i do!  saw the raws


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2011)

Gene said:


> Let the rape begin.


Fuck, I was just kidding. I take it back. 

Jesus Christ, this chapter.


----------



## Goom (Apr 8, 2011)

Its painfully obvious kazuya is going to be punching louis in the face pretty soon


----------



## Random Member (Apr 8, 2011)

Gene said:


> Let the rape begin.





Gene said:


> Fuck, I was just kidding. I take it back.
> 
> Jesus Christ, this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2011)

This arc is starting to wander into NTR territory


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll f*cking kill Louis.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 8, 2011)

I knew i was gonna hate this Arc...i just knew it


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 anyone who wants Louis to die horribly or receive anything RESEMBLING punishment, get ready. For disappointment


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

^all of the above reactions are why i decided to read after this arc is all done with  so i can just one-shot it


----------



## 8 (Apr 8, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> ^all of the above reactions are why i decided to read after this arc is all done with  so i can just one-shot it


good luck waiting two years. :ho


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

its not that long  like another 10 chaps i think?  maybe not even


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 8, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> This arc is starting to wander into NTR territory


"NTR"?


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

via google 



> Here is one more term to explain, 寝取られ[netorare]. You can even abbreviate it as NTR. 寝取る[netoru] means to sexually snatch someone’s lover, and 寝取られ is a passive form of it. It could be both; a sadistic way that you get your lover to be raped on purpose, or a masochistic way that you feel fetishism to observe your lover to be tainted. It’s too complicated.


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to hurt Louis in many unspeakable ways. If he doesn't at least get castrated for this then I'll be disappointed. Stella's sister needs to be thrown off a cliff for setting up this 'family reunion'.


----------



## Goom (Apr 8, 2011)

Why's everyone so mad.  This is hilarious


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Goom said:


> Why's everyone so mad.  This is hilarious



Its easy to hate someone when they're a piece of shit.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 9, 2011)

Goom said:


> Why's everyone so mad.  This is hilarious



 What's funny about dehumanizing sexual abuse?


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Apr 9, 2011)

Best chapter yet - thoroughly enjoyed it. I hope for more of this in the next chapter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEthoughkindahotRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 20, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING I READ MANGA FOR ENJOYMENT NOT TO BE FUCKING PISSED OFF NOW I HAVE TO WAIT A WHOLE FUCKING MONTH TO SEE WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENS NEXT THIS IS HORRIBLE FUCK YOU LOUIS.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2011)

And why she doesn't just snap him like a twig -__________-


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Because he's playing a psychological game with her. If only she had more determination


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

lol this manga is still continuing? i thought i might have been dropped by now


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2011)

it only gets better


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2011)

Bitch needs to smash the TVs with her fist and his teeth with a kick -__-


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

bitch needs to rip his head off and drink the blood.


----------



## zapman (Apr 22, 2011)

was going to read this, but damn to much rage going on..think ill wait for abit


----------



## Tyrannos (May 7, 2011)

Wow, quite a change of events.   You think Louis was going to rape her, but seems like he honestly cared for her as a sister.


----------



## Goom (May 7, 2011)

I'm so confused


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 7, 2011)

I...wow...did not see that coming. Wonder if he backs off now?


----------



## Major_Glory (May 7, 2011)

I want that maggot dead. My poor Stella.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, if Louis really cared for her, he wouldn't be doing this shit. He's a textbook abusive psychopath


----------



## McSlobs (May 7, 2011)

Louis probably went and cried like a schoolgirl after he left Satellizer's room. He seems like your normal spoiled rich kid. Never learned how to deal with rejection or why some things can't or shouldn't happen. I actually pity him, he's not even living in the same world as everyone else.


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2011)

does anyone else have this wtf just happened mindset? D:


----------



## rhino25 (May 9, 2011)

Wow, totally didn't see that coming. I still hate Louis, but I don't want to torture him nearly as much now. He still could use a good assbeatin though. 

Also, Stella needs some type of therapy. She is majorly damaged goods.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 10, 2011)

This arc makes so much more sense once you realize Im Dal Young most likely has incestuous feelings towards his sister.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

New chapter is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a sex scene


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2011)

You got a link to download?


----------



## Egotism (May 13, 2011)

Sex scene was unexpected


----------



## Egotism (May 13, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You got a link to download?



Ch.10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Ch.10



Thanks for the link. I just read it and it looks like louis is back to his old ways rather than making us think he would leave satellizer alone.


----------



## Egotism (May 13, 2011)

I knew he wasn't gonna leave her alone. Waiting to see how Kazuya is gonna react when he finally find out. _(He should of been figured it out)_


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2011)

I'm sure Kazuya will stand up to Louis.    The guy needs a big punch to the face.


----------



## Random Member (May 13, 2011)

He really does. That guy is on a damn roll.


----------



## Zabuza (May 13, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Sex scene was unexpected



A sex scene is something that is never unexpected in a manga like this 

I feel bad for that girl though. She is only with that freak because she likes taking it in the Ass, but she deserves to know the meaning of true love.


----------



## Goom (May 13, 2011)

Wow, rough sex.  Louis needs to get his balls chopped off


----------



## TRI05 (May 13, 2011)

i see louis in a whole new light now

louis >>>>>

after your done with that holy bitch move on to satella and then to your real big sister

KEEP IT GOING BIG L!


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2011)

I don't get it. Even without pandora powers those girls could probably beat the shit out of the limiters.  

They're scrawny as fuck


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2011)

True, they are physically strong, but here Louis is exploiting their psychological weakness.   Once they break that control, Louis will be quickly rendered useless.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> A sex scene is something that is never unexpected in a manga like this
> 
> I feel bad for that girl though. She is only with that freak because *she likes taking it in the Ass*, but she deserves to know the meaning of true love.



You have piqued my interest.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

Goom said:


> I don't get it. Even without pandora powers those girls could probably beat the shit out of the limiters.
> 
> They're scrawny as fuck



True Kazuya is the only useful limiter. If he wasn't constantly hit by PIS and nerfed for Satelizer's fights. He'd probably be able to kick the ass of any pandora. The rest completely got the shit end of the power spectrum.


----------



## Axl Low (May 14, 2011)

sex?
that was rape


----------



## Egotism (May 14, 2011)

Wellllll she didn't tell him to stop


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2011)

Very true, either way she wanted his cock.:ho


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (May 14, 2011)

Louis =


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

She was in love with him and he treats her like crap. A douchebag through and through.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still don't understand why he gets away scot-free, what was the mangaka smoking.


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2011)

im sorry but when yo0u break someone mentally and they are in a tizzy of tears sometimes they just go to a "different place" because the current experience wouls break them 
blah blah self defensism mechanism because your mins cant handle whats going on


----------



## Wuzzman (May 15, 2011)

Ok lets be honest, didn;t expect ANY sex is this lame manga. But the sex we DO get is rape fetish worthy. I don't whether to be annoyed, slightly pissed, or just just


----------



## Lightysnake (May 17, 2011)

Anyone still think Louis isn't so bad?

Anyone?


----------



## Random Member (May 17, 2011)

He runs around sexually assaulting and degrading women. I think he's terrible.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 17, 2011)

Fuckin God, I have only seen 1 Person being more of an Asshole than Louis in a Manga.

The Dude deserves a beatdown.Badly.
Don't care who.Bridget,Kazuya or Holly.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 17, 2011)

Random Member said:


> He runs around sexually assaulting and degrading women. I think he's terrible.



Yeah. And then in the middle of abusing Satella, he got upset and ran off. Some people were ready to just forget everything.


----------



## Random Member (May 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah. And then in the middle of abusing Satella, he got upset and ran off. Some people were ready to just forget everything.



I'm not sure I understand. You're not implying that this is what's supposed to excuse him or make him appear not so bad, are you?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2011)

Louis is a pure monster.  I'm expecting next chapter Louis will order Bridgette to show her obedience and throw Kazuya off the cliff, but she hesitates and he ends up being the one thrown over.   

Unfortunately, can't keep an antagonist down, he will be rescued and so horribly broken that he will no longer be a Limiter and end up a angry cripple.   He will gain power through his family's connections and end up manipulating Bridgette and Kazuya as part of his plans for revenge.   But because of the higher-ups interest in the two, his plot fails in the end.

Well thats what I take could happen.


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2011)

Kaz man is about to do what Stella couldn't accomplish in all her life which is to give the hell of a beating on that asshole that he so long been asking for.


----------



## Goom (May 17, 2011)

Yeah he's about to get fucked up.  Good stuff


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 17, 2011)

Kazuya better kick that little shit's ass.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 17, 2011)

Random Member said:


> I'm not sure I understand. You're not implying that this is what's supposed to excuse him or make him appear not so bad, are you?



No, I'm wondering how many people who previously felt bad because he showed one brief glimpse of humanity will now see him for the pure scumbag he really is.


----------



## TRI05 (May 17, 2011)

wow i love this manga...manga that makes me emotionally involved are always great and man am i involved..i hate this kids guts..


----------



## Egotism (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I agree this manga has been pulling me in emotionally.

Also not like I'm complaining cause hell I'm happy but whats up with Freezing Chapters coming out more quickly?

Edit: After hearing who Volume 10 focuses on, I'm excited because its about my favorite chick in this manga pek


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 18, 2011)

Lol I remeber reading the first 7 chapter and was like "look at this bitch made Kazuya" but apparently he can fight...and then the rape/sex scene ...I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## TRI05 (May 18, 2011)

apparently the mangaka is by chapter 50 but there was no translators and now there are thats why its releasing quicker.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

He is going to freeze everything and then throw Louis out of the cliff with just a finger.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Crap, I shouldn't have gone ahead and look at Volume 8


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

Don't want to know shit about Volume 8.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Sure you don't


----------



## Spirit King (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The manga seemly seems to get boring after this. Some Pandora fights, or tournament and some crap but nothing notable.


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2011)

I actually got a chill at the end of the chapter....Does Louis think Satella will have some rich high class partner and then when she's not working a Pandora she will be his sex slave? No no rich boy, life doesn't work like that.


My prediction for next chapter: Sateliza is frozen stiff, Kazuya is told to leave, he refuses and then the bitch slave pandora  is ordered to kill him. Again, Sateliza doesn't dare go against her brother, kazuya uses his powers but is somehow defeated and on the verge of death when Sateliza realizes she can't let him die and jumps in to fight Louis's whore.


of course, I would love for kazuya to just go nuts and woo sateliza's heart at the same time, owning them both with super freezing powers but yea...that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Egotism (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending to this arc was anti-climactic -___-


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, was hoping Kazuya beat the snot out of Louis, not the other way around.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 5, 2011)

Eh already know how this is gonna turn out. Elizabeth Mayberry please


----------



## son_michael (Jun 5, 2011)

well I wasn't that far off. At least I saw stella protecting Kazuya a mile away


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2011)

Kazuya getting the shit kicked out of him 

What a dissapointment. Finally a chance to show he's not completely useless and it gets fucked up.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do I read this? It's almost as bad as reading Seo's work.


----------



## Goom (Jun 5, 2011)

Not surprised, we all know all males in this manga are total pussies


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait for next chapter.
I can see shit happening


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

i hate the main male more and more

he's just a fucking whiny bitch that can only cry around like a moron

he's got no cool moments at all

throw him out of the equation and the story probably wouldn't miss him at all


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 16, 2011)

The author made it a point to make all the male characters despicable losers or whiny bitches.

this author has written good male leads before too..but this is sad,


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love how all of these male characters have no fighting skillz. He runs up with a clenched fist only to get put down like ol' yellar. Man you think they'd get some kind of training.....


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 16, 2011)

fuck yeah satella own that bitch!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

First time poster here 

Just read, and not much really happened but looks like there will be a fight (finally) between Holly and Satalizer.

I must say though that I hope coming up soon Kazuya works on his ability and gets stronger cuz he has so much potential to be the strongest limiter if not more than that.

Anyway hope this arc ends soon cuz even though I know its character development, I don't really like Louis and his sadistic ways....... hope next arc will be great.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL, Louis.   Not thinking that Kazuya wasn't related to Kazuha even though they had the same family name.   Genius!  

But I thought Kazuya knew about his sister's stigmata being in Bridgette.  Guess it never was fully revealed but just had that "feeling.   Hopefully next chapter Kazuya shows Louis that he's not so powerless as a Limiter and makes Louis' Limiting look like amateur work.


----------



## Ender (Jun 17, 2011)

is this arc over yet?


----------



## Gene (Jun 17, 2011)

I was hoping for a different kind of girl on girl action.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 19, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, Louis.   Not thinking that Kazuya wasn't related to Kazuha even though they had the same family name.   Genius!
> 
> But I thought Kazuya knew about his sister's stigmata being in Bridgette.  Guess it never was fully revealed but just had that "feeling.   Hopefully next chapter Kazuya shows Louis that he's not so powerless as a Limiter and makes Louis' Limiting look like amateur work.




Its almost a given that Kazuya's power will be revealed. 



1. Louis needs to realize he is a huge threat

2. Holly is capable of killing satelizer so Kazuya will have to save her

3. He's used it in less dire straights


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2011)

Last time I waited until 4-5 chapters were out hoping I'd get past hoping I'd get past the sicko bro storyline but that wasn't enough to push past it. So, now I'm 3 more chapters behind (stopped at Ch.45) and wondering if it's okay to start reading again or will I rage once more?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like judging by this chapter there will be two more chapters till this arc comes to an end. I predict next chapter her stigmata will be pushed to the very limit and she manages to beat what's her name(clare was it?? don't care). Then the next chapter she breaks the bond that was holding her back and then the story goes back to normal and my enjoyment of this manga will come back again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 23, 2011)

I think the fight will be over next chapter.   Bridgette and Kazuya pulled out their full power now, and easily trumping Holly and Louis.   All that's left is them winning or the fight gets interupted by the elder sister and they leave the resort.



Tyrannos said:


> Hopefully next chapter Kazuya shows Louis that he's not so powerless as a Limiter and makes Louis' Limiting look like amateur work.



Nailed it!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope the fight gets interrupted by the elder sister so she can hear what Louis was doing to poor stella 

maybe she could throw him out of the family in disgrace, that would be the most epic punishment for a piece of shit like Louis


----------



## Gene (Jun 24, 2011)

Was actually getting pumped up from this chapter. 

Stella get raped no more!


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha! 

Louis thought he had an ace up his sleeve
and kazuya lol'd it to nothing 

he gets the shit kicked out of him and yet it at the level to disolve eibarsets 
hahahaha


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I hope the fight gets interrupted by the elder sister so she can hear what Louis was doing to poor stella
> 
> maybe she could throw him out of the family in disgrace, that would be the most epic punishment for a piece of shit like Louis




More than likely the sister already knows and will say she doesn't care what he does to Stella.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 24, 2011)

its obvious that the sister is also under the spell of louis.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 25, 2011)

Didn't the sister save her from Louis at one point and then said he was sorry so she forgave him?

I think the sister is innocent.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 26, 2011)

^ Same here, sir!


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 26, 2011)

PM me the links please!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, now that I've read Ch.1 & 4 they're not enough where I would classify them as H, but perhaps Ch.2-3 (not scantlated as of yet) might change that...


----------



## qks (Jun 26, 2011)

pm please


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2011)

i'm bored, so pm away


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2011)

The mangakas made a doujin of their own mangas?  

You piqued my curiousity!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> The mangakas made a doujin of their own mangas?
> 
> You piqued my curiousity!




They wouldn't cross the line and do a doujin about poor stella and louis...would they?

I mean...that's like XX right there


----------



## Goom (Jun 26, 2011)

After that xxx scene with holly and louis the author probably wanted to draw more scenes like that


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> They wouldn't cross the line and do a doujin about poor stella and louis...would they?
> 
> I mean...that's like XX right there



Seems there is a 2009 and 2010 series.  You be shocked with Chapter 1 of 2009, wonder if that might hint to a possible event in the manga regarding the elder sister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent the links to everyone that requested them. Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 26, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Seems there is a 2009 and 2010 series.  You be shocked with Chapter 1 of 2009, wonder if that might hint to a possible event in the manga regarding the elder sister.



the elder sister and Louis? :amazed


Are these doujins considered cannon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Are these doujins considered cannon?



You'd think that would be the case when the original mangaka is the one releasing these. At the very least I would consider them side-stories or specials, but I guess there must be a reason for classifying them as doujins instead.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 26, 2011)

woah send me the links please!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2011)

son_michael said:


> the elder sister and Louis? :amazed
> 
> Are these doujins considered cannon?



Well, lets put that to the test.   

If in the next couple of chapters, Violet shows up and she sides with Louis and Louis brags she's been dominated.   Then we could consider the doujins canon.   Else it's just a doujin.

But one thing is for sure, it beats moochers from making their own doujins and making a profit from their stories.  And really lets us in on "official" fan service.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 26, 2011)

I also would like a pm...


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 26, 2011)

link, please?


----------



## zapman (Jun 27, 2011)

lol pm pls


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like those links


----------



## Space (Jun 27, 2011)

send me the links too please...


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2011)

hopefully that's one less piece of shit the world has to worry about. I'll never feel sympathy for Louis, he's a psychotic bastard


----------



## Tangible (Jul 15, 2011)

Why the fuck did the author try and redeem Louis? He at the worst tried to lessen how shitty Louis has been. Blah


----------



## Random Member (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty poor attempt if that's what the author was going for. What Louis' has already done as an adult aside, he spent most of the flashback being a dick. No sympathy from me here neither.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 15, 2011)

Author tries to make us feel bad for Louis.

That is a ship that fucking sailed long ago


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't believe this chapter made me dislike Louis and by an extension this arc more. I know this is character development for Stella and to a lesser extent Kazuya. 
So he gets rejected by his sister, when it was gross enough that he had a crush on her, he tries to make her not his sister by calling her "half sister at best" (wtf)  and tries to call torturing protecting? lol had to laugh at how dumb that sounds.

Louis has single handedly make me hate this arc. By the looks of things as well, Stella saved the bastard.... why Stella why just let him die and asshole.... don't try and redeem him by forgiving him!!!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2011)

If the author seriously redeems him I might just quit this manga. It would have been epic for her to just watch with a cold stare as he goes flying down to hell


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, it would be pretty messed up if he gets redeemed after all the shit he's done.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, the end of this arc really tried to make you fell bad for louis. It seems like he can finally let stella go now and won't interfere. I personally got a warm feeling on how this ended. Still doesn't excuse the shit he did but kazuya didn't deliver.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 24, 2011)

The sheer misogyny of this arc just crosses into the grotesque


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 24, 2011)

this arc might have the worst ending ive ever read in my life...holy shit how pathetic...fuck freezing


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 24, 2011)

Bad manga don't get better the more you read it. I've known this was turd since page 1...


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2011)

This chapter made me sick to my stomach, to the point where I wanna  send death threats to the author(of course I wont)

un freakin believable that Louis has now been redeemed.....shit there's just too much wrong to talk about. Remember girls! If a man beats you, sexually molest you and is completely controlling ....it means he loves you! Even if you don't feel the same way....he's still your big brother! I mean it dosen't matter that he tortured you your whole life and you hate him....he's your brother! 


oh and lots not forget....true love wins all! You can be just like holly and earn your unrequited love....even if he was talking about how your a dog and a slave and he doesn't give a shit about you. EVEN THEN! you can do it girls!



This Mangaka is one sick bitch....too bad there isn't a throw up emoticon


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 24, 2011)

Its a harem manga, no one is suppose to act like real people. the men are effeminate and the women are broken dolls.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2011)

I read this whole chapter with this expression  Is this mangaka serious? Why after making Lois the ultimate douche, you are trying to force down our throat that he was just a misguided dude who had good intentions? This chapter made me hate/dislike the mangaka just as much as Louis. I jus don't understand the rationale behind this whole arc. As son_micheal pointed out this arc's connotations are abhorred and I hope impressionable ppl don't behave like the characters in this arc.

Anyway I am willing to strike this arc from my memory and give this manga a chance to redeem itself. I hope the next arc will have some awesome fights and less talking/character development?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2011)

I still want to see what happens between Stella and kazuya. Watch next chapter, they act all embarrassed around each other....


after what happened this past arc, they should immediately unify by having sex and then be happy together as they take on all enemies.....but we all know that's not gonna happen right away, don't we?


----------



## Creator (Jul 24, 2011)

Read the chapter.....honestly, i expected some alot more different and alot more sadistic/masochist, but i understand why the writer went this way. Through everything, Stella still regarded Louis as her younger brother. Louis from the start loved her, but showed his affection in a way that did not go well with Stella. It was then that Louis changed into a sadists. 

But yah...this was far too left wing. Was hoping for Stella to save Holly, and let Louis die. But then that wouldnt go well with the family, and Voilet would never forgive Stella for that.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 25, 2011)

So I put this manga on hold for several months and when I come back to get caught up, I get an arc filled with many, shall we say, unpleasant things. For example, incestuous S&M, sexual assault/abuse, Kazuya still being a spineless, retarded little worm, and misogyny via females that are ok with being treated like shit and considered "dolls". Oh, and they still remain loyal and are void of any hesitancy towards forgiving the guy that abused them for a long period of time. Kazuya even praises Satellizer for leaping off the cliff to save that degenerate known as Louis after all the scumbag has done to make her suffer. To top it all off, that bastard Louis with his twisted expressions of "love" never gets what he deserves. Leaves a really bad taste in my mouth. 

What the hell is happening to anime and manga these days?


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 25, 2011)

only way this manga gets redeemed is if louis just takes this time to plan a new strategy where he gathers pandoras from all over the world and forces stella back to him where he rapes her constantly while louis watches..basically NTR..

and then after hes done tie her up with a leash and force her to eat dog food and lock her up in the basement to live forever.

ONLY THEN WILL FREEZING BE GOOD AGAIN.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 25, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> only way this manga gets redeemed is if louis just takes this time to plan a new strategy where he gathers pandoras from all over the world and forces stella back to him where he rapes her constantly while louis watches..basically NTR..
> 
> and then after hes done tie her up with a leash and force her to eat dog food and lock her up in the basement to live forever.
> 
> ONLY THEN WILL FREEZING BE GOOD AGAIN.




or..... Louise could just be a villain and try to kill kazuya. I'd rather not see Stella become a sex slave 


also, whats NTR?


----------



## zapman (Jul 25, 2011)

son_michael said:


> also, whats NTR?



Mangaoh


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 25, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> only way this manga gets redeemed is if louis just takes this time to plan a new strategy where he gathers pandoras from all over the world and forces stella back to him where he rapes her constantly while louis watches..basically NTR..
> 
> and then after hes done tie her up with a leash and force her to eat dog food and lock her up in the basement to live forever.
> 
> ONLY THEN WILL FREEZING BE GOOD AGAIN.


                    .


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this the same mangaka as the one for UxU?


----------



## Wrath (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the total lack of any sort of judicial or governing body.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw the Raws for this arc like months ago... I put the Manga down until this arc ended. Worst arc i've ever read for any manga. No redeeming qualities. What so ever...


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 25, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> only way this manga gets redeemed is if louis just takes this time to plan a new strategy where he gathers pandoras from all over the world and forces stella back to him where he rapes her constantly while louis watches..basically NTR..
> 
> and then after hes done tie her up with a leash and force her to eat dog food and lock her up in the basement to live forever.
> 
> ONLY THEN WILL FREEZING BE GOOD AGAIN.



pretty sure you can see that you are raping someone when you are raping someone 
and what a kinky fetish you have there


----------



## son_michael (Jul 25, 2011)

zapman said:


> Mangaoh



you could have just as easily explained it


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2011)

Good. Downloading it now.

Let's hope this new arc is a lot less twisted and disappointing as the last one.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 2, 2011)

just as I thought...no increased intimacy between kazuya and Stella whatsoever....-__-


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 2, 2011)

No increased intimacy, but Kazuya is now obviously thinking about Bridgette on a more romantic level than just her being his sempai.  

But finally we start getting into the real plot of the series.


We finally get to see Kazuya's father, and he's definitely part of the Pandora project.   And given what we seen this chapter, his mother is very likely one of the first Pandora, probably THE first Pandora.  

We have Kazuya's father's rival, who probably is responsible for something, maybe the one who triggered the Nova invasion.

And now we got a gathering of sorts of Pandora from all over the world, which Bridgette is likely involved due to her father.   In which we can surely bet Louis is going to show up since his Pandora was the #1 on the East.


So stuff is going down.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 2, 2011)

Kazuya.

A rediciously hot girl offered you to sleep with her.


At least he kept true to his feelings.:33



> In which we can surely bet Louis is going to show up



Oh please no.
Was enough for me that the sick Bastard got away with his Bullshit.

I only want him to come back if he gets some sort of punishment.:WOW


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh God....If Louis shows up then were gonna have the wonderful pleasure of watching Louis work together with kazuya and Stella work with his pandora slave/bitch 

there all gonna be close friends!  :rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Oh God....If Louis shows up then were gonna have the wonderful pleasure of watching Louis work together with kazuya and Stella work with his pandora slave/bitch
> 
> there all gonna be close friends!  :rofl



J-Just like nothing ever happened between them!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

It was obvious drastic measures would be taken after the Pandora took such heavy casualties in the last battle. Opening up the selection process to the general population should net you some Pandoras but I wonder how many will be sacrificed for that? 

Well, the upcoming storyline seems interesting so I can't wait until they get to the Alaska base and find out exactly what they're planning.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Ch.7

So Lana has a connection to this Woman as she stated herself she is a "Maria" Type.
Ch.7

I think it's something to look out for here considering Lana named her Type/Stigmata Special.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 3, 2011)

If Maria really is Kazuya's mother then it explains why Lana's stigmata reacted to him.  Its the same as Kazuya reacting to Bridgette's, which was from his sister.


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2011)

is the vacation arc over yet?  im waiting for it to finish b4 i one-shot it lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> is the vacation arc over yet?  im waiting for it to finish b4 i one-shot it lol



Yup.
Next up or rather now  is the E Pandora Project.


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2011)

awesome....one shotting tmrw


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 26, 2011)

Chapter 53 - time frame

Chapter 54 - time frame

Chapter 55 - time frame



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha the E Pandora girls got pwnt hardcore style


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2011)

Well Lana sure upped the competition to the point they were about to come to blows.   Tsk, Kazuya you got 2 women fighting over you, take them both!  

But at least we learned Dr. Aoi isn't Kazuya's father and a dick for abandoning him for research, instead it's the grandfather.   And given the line about the Aoi family serving, then the father was likely one of the first Limiters.   So things are getting interesting with the historial side of things.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 23, 2011)

Woo! Spinoff series based on Chiffon. Looking forward to it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice, now we can see whats really behind that smile of hers.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2011)

Chiffon is a retired mass murderer. 

It's the only explanation.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 26, 2011)

Sexy ass Elizabeth is about to throw down, Yes!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah Chiffon is prolly like a pandora wrecking machine


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2011)

jesus christ i just read 5 chapters i missed
and now a 6ith comes out xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2011)

Class warfare had reared its' ugly head but was skillfully defused by Elizabeth. Now, I'm starting to feel a little for the E-Pandora since they're going to be sacrificial lambs for the higher ups.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 27, 2011)

This manga is really enjoyable


----------



## son_michael (Sep 27, 2011)

such a shame there has to be evil douchebags like that female doctor.... I'm kinda hoping they all figure out she's a psychopath before she does too much damage


----------



## Xnr (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, another chapter in 24 hours. I knew the doctor wasn't as bad as she seemed to be. It seems she wants to put the rich, spoilt brats in their place as that is how she seems to see the current situation.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 27, 2011)

Evil bitch has a massive inferiority complex. She's flat out cruel to those girls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2011)

Human rights be damned. Pressure from the top brass will make you do questionable things, but seems like those girls are going up against a potential death sentence.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 27, 2011)

I cant believe the girls actually know that medicine could kill them and yet they're gonna do it anyway...I was expecting the Professor to be a deranged jealous cruel psycho woman but it seems she does have a heart for the girls...she's just ignoring it.

Anyway that surprised me, I was sure that the girls would be unaware of how disposable they were.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 28, 2011)

Why the hell are they even fighting the top fighters in the world though?  Seems they'd have a better understanding of its use having them fight your average Pandora who can act as a decoy for the few amazing ones.

I normally wouldn't care about such a silly little plot point, but after the last arc's horrific qualities I was hoping this would be at least a bit more redeeming.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

yo586;40588602[B said:
			
		

> ]Why the hell are they even fighting the top fighters in the world though?[/B]  Seems they'd have a better understanding of its use having them fight your average Pandora who can act as a decoy for the few amazing ones.
> 
> I normally wouldn't care about such a silly little plot point, but after the last arc's horrific qualities I was hoping this would be at least a bit more redeeming.



That should be obvious. To get the best possible data. If they just fought average pandoras they wouldn't get much data back very fast. If they fought the best then they'd know where they stand. Very frankly I might add too.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok so this arc is off to a decent start. Most likely this Mark IV isn't much of an improvement over Mark III.

I have 1 question, who are the top 5 again? and what order are they? I know 4 of them was in this chapter so it should be easy. Thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2011)

Faster releases.

Good.


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2011)

59 is also out.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2011)

Link              ?


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2011)

his surprise attack on her


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2011)

I meant a download but thanks.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yet again we see E-Pandoras are fodder and the doctor is heartless


----------



## son_michael (Oct 4, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pretty sad yet predictable chapter when people decide to play god and toy with human lives as if they have no value.



Strangely though...it seems the doctor does indeed value her test subjects. I think she is either desperate to prove she's right because of her pride or because she wants the doctor to praise her.(because she's always admired and loved him etc etc)


----------



## SenSensei (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor girl, she should have thought about this more carefully before volunteering.



Keino-kun said:


> I have 1 question, who are the top 5 again? and what order are they? I know 4 of them was in this chapter so it should be easy. Thanks.


We don't know the fifth one yet, and so far, the only official rank within the top 5 is Roxanne Elipton being the 2nd.

However, it was implied that Chiffon Fairchild is the strongest since she was called "the unparalleled monster".

And as for 3-4, I'm thinking Charles Bonaprte (France genetics) is the third and Julia Munberk (German genetics) is the fourth.
I believe that they were shown in order here.

*Spoiler*: __ 






And even when their names were mentioned, Charles Bonaprte's name was mentioned first before Julia Munberk.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Just my speculation.


On an unrelated note, the fighting style of the Pandora from Korea Genetics (from chap 54) was pretty good, it almost felt that she switched to Taekwondo after the first punch, she had some amazing kicks.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 9, 2011)

Chiffon's story is already better than the original


----------



## SenSensei (Oct 9, 2011)

First chapter was great, really great start.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Chiffon's story is already better than the original



It is.    And Chiffon hasn't got wild yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

Love chiffon's long hair. Gotta admit, just by the first chapter I'm more into it than freezing. By the first chaper alone I can see why ticy is so close to chiffon.


----------



## Gene (Oct 25, 2011)

So is Chiffon dying her hair? I thought it was red at first. And in First Chronicle she has a pale brown color.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like Chiffon story. Her boobs looks way bigger back then, still sexy


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 27, 2011)

I finished reading all chapters in one day lol. At first the art sort of disturbed me and I really didn't know what to expect, but the story line kept me going anyway.


----------



## Egotism (Nov 25, 2011)

This Panel >> Everything


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 25, 2011)

Just read the last 5 chaps. Gotta say it was good.
Was surprising that Gina was still able to keep her consciousness. 
Charles typhoon tempest thingy was pretty cool too.
Seeing as Gina was killed and didn't escape, is the Mark IV project going to stop? or are they going to sweep this incident under the carpet and continue experimenting?


----------



## Space (Nov 25, 2011)

Keino-kun said:


> Just read the last 5 chaps. Gotta say it was good.
> Was surprising that Gina was still able to keep her consciousness.
> Charles typhoon tempest thingy was pretty cool too.
> Seeing as Gina was killed and didn't escape, is the Mark IV project going to stop? or are they going to sweep this incident under the carpet and continue experimenting?



What do you mean? The experiment is a huge success because of this!! Of course the Mark IV will continue!

/evil scientist


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 25, 2011)

Kevintju said:


> What do you mean? The experiment is a huge success because of this!! Of course the Mark IV will continue!
> 
> /evil scientist



lol. Well it seems Dr. Aoi will be very against this so it would be interesting to see how that affects everything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2011)

After the death of their friend gina, I couldn't help but feel sorry for amelia and the E-Pandoras. Its true that they should've been prepared for something like this but it shouldn't have been covered up to hide the failure of it. It'll be  interesting to see what elizabeth wants to to talk to amelia about in the next chapter.


----------



## daikun (Jan 2, 2012)

Freezing: First chronicle 2

Chapter 2 of freezing spin off is out


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 2, 2012)

Shifon with her eyes partly open! Twice! 

So sexy and scary at the same time!


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm more interested in fapping to First Chronicle than reading it at this point. Needs more tits.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

did u miss the massage? O:
SO HOT


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2012)

Ticy didn't go for the grab though. Thankfully, Chiffon delivered.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Chiffon always rocks :33


----------



## Cold (Jan 2, 2012)

It's to be expected, she's Chiffon 

Honestly, I'm more interested in this backstory/prequel than the main series right now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 2, 2012)

Chiffon really is something else.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 2, 2012)

Dat long-haired Chiffon. 

I need more.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 2, 2012)

Random Member said:


> Dat long-haired Chiffon.
> 
> I need more.



Hell yes! Long haired Chiffon is hot!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Chiffon really is something else.



Yeah
She is a clit tease 
LESBIAN IN DISGUISE


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Gah daym dat massage


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhh Chiffon!   She's the best character of the series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2012)

Upper Brass shady practice is starting to turn their site towards the First Generation pandora. Now that the their unethical practices are starting to come to light we'll probably expect that group to act soon and clamp the leak.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 23, 2012)

What I don't understand is if they're so shady and underhanded why haven't they dissected Kazuya yet? I mean they established that he was more Nova than human and then have just sat on that for the rest of the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

So I found a rumor which I'm not sure if its confirmed or not.


*Spoiler*: _Major spoiler for chiffon_ 



Somewhere in ch. 86-91 chiffon dies. 




Any help on this?


----------



## Egotism (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll try looking it up. Really there are freezing chapters ahead that haven't been translated yet. When Sat and Kazuya meeting Louis arc was going on I read that Elizabeth was going to get her spotlight in the next arc and what do you know that is now happening. So search around, there are some legit spoilers out there.

Edit: From what I just spotted we are almost 20 chapters behind from the current chapter of Freezing.

Edit 2: Major Spoiler: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 86 marks the beginning of the 11th Nova Clash. So it could be likely your spoiler may prove true.




Edit 3: I'll stop right here. I have big news on this spoiler but I don't want to ruin it. If you guys want me to go ahead and post it, say so. I have a picture and translated piece of the panel.

Edit 4: On the plus side: Chiffon is nobody to fuck with. She handles shit.

Edit 5: The Devil Cries When Chiffon opens her eyes:


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 29, 2012)

Egotism said:


> Edit 5: The Devil Cries When Chiffon opens her eyes:



OMFG!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 29, 2012)

Egotism said:


> Edit 5: The Devil Cries When Chiffon opens her eyes:



Jesus fucking Christ!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 29, 2012)

> he Devil Cries When Chiffon opens her eyes



By the way is that the actual translation, cause if it is then WOW.
One of the most badass things I saw/read in a while in terms of manga.


----------



## Egotism (Jan 30, 2012)

*Attention!!*

If you can't wait and want to know what the hell is going on with Chiffon, The Nova Clash, Sat, & Lana PM me. I have several spoiler pictures and no these are not just them talking there is actually something *Big* going on.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Some inhumane torture they did to elizabeth for three days no less. Elizabeth was growing on me in this arc and then that happens.

If anyone were to take charge in place of elizabeth, its chiffon so I wonder what her next move will be...


----------



## Egotism (Jan 30, 2012)

Hiya everyone for those that sent me an PM and look at the spoiler pics and wonder why Chiffon is that or whats happening this should tie it up:

Chapter 86 Spoiler:
(Parts in parentheses are thoughts from the characters)



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pg.1:
Operator: Chevalier Team 1 is engaging the S-Type Nova! Currently over half of the Pandora are unfit for combat! The Unknown-Type Nova is starting to move!
Gengo: ?! Find out whether there are any important structures in its path. Now!
Operator: Analysis complete!! ?It?s headed straight for the photon solar furnace in Area D6!! This is a critical situation! The Pandoras guarding the reactor have disappeared!!

Pg.2:
Operator: Inform all Chevalier teams! Immediately focus all efforts on stopping the Unknown-type Nova from advancing!
Text on bottom right: The Nova?s appearance has turned the Alaskan base into a battlefield

Pg.3:
Chevalier: What are they talking about?! We?re getting decimated here!! ?!
Chevalier on far left: Aaaagh!!
Chevalier: (we?re finished?)

Pg.4:
Holly?s Skill: Victory Pledge: Tracking Holy Swords
Chevalier: You are?! Are you a Pandora from Genetics?!

Pg.5:
Suna: I can?t be bothered with such excessive showmanship of skill. There is only one thing in my eye?the Nova?s core. This is how I do things!

Pg.6:
Limiter: Second Lieutenant Remington!
Remington: Has the cavalry finally arrived?!
Remington: Suna, can you take over here?
Suna: What?s wrong, you guys can?t hold anymore?
Remington: The Unknown-type Nova is heading toward the solar reactor! I?m taking a team there!
Suna: Ah?that?s a pickle. We?ll be counting on you.

Pg.9:
Operator: Numerous humanoid forms are coming out of the S-Type Nova!! There are 50?60??!...over 70 of them! The number of Pandoras in the area has also increased.
Gengo: (Has the Nova?evolved again after 10 Nova Clashes?? Are they adamant in not giving us even a glimmer of hope!!)

Pg.10
Remington: Get into the anti-personnel combat formation!
Chevalier: But Second Lieutenant! If we stop our attacks against the Nova?
Voice from back: Squad leader!
Suna: ? You guys picked a great time to arrive. (I think we can use them?)

Pg.11
Holly: Shall we go by our orders and take out the Nova first?
Suna: Those are rather bland and uninteresting words coming from Pandoras of your caliber, don?t you think? If you guys want to, just go and take them all out.

Pg.12
Operator: The Unknown-Type Nova is still moving?
Gengo: (It?s over! There are three Novas and an ever-increasing amount of humanoid forms?we don?t have enough forces to stop the Unknown-Type Nova from advancing?when the reinforcements arrive, the solar furnace will have been destroyed?)
Operator: We have identified friendly forces in the path of the Unknown-Type Nova!! Friendly forces confirmed!! There are five people in total!!
Gengo: Five?! What can five people do?! What forces are those?!
Operator: They have been identified as Pandoras from Genetics! Sending video feed onscreen!!
Gengo: (Pandoras from Genetics?? Can it be?!)
Operator: Image is onscreen.
Gengo: ?! That?that girl is?!

Pg.14
Operator: Identification complete! West Genetics 2nd year Rana Linchen. West Genetics 2nd year Satellizer L. Bridget. West Genetics 3rd year Chiffon Fairchild.
Gengo: (Chiffon?Fairchild?! She?s here too?! Did Ohara invite her without any knowledge of her background?I guess this is a silver lining amongst all these unfortunate events?)

Pg.15
Gengo: (But?under these circumstances, even she might not be?)
Operator: Their limiters are also with them. They are Eugene, a 2nd year, and Aoi Kazuya, a first year?
Gengo: ?!
Howard L. Bridget: Contact Aoi Gengo immediately
Secretary: But, under these circumstances?
Howard: Do it now!
Secretary: !!

Pg.16

Howard: Do you expect me to sit back and do nothing while my daughter gets killed?!
Rana: What do we do now ~de arimasu? Are we going to fight the Nova now ~de arimasu?

Pg.17
Chiffon: Of course, bad children deserve some punishment. Let?s not let it get too close to the solar reactor?
Rana: Ah I see! That?s a good idea! But?pardon me for asking, but how do we do that? There are only five people here.
Kazuya: ?
Satella: Do you have?any ideas?
Chiffon: Not really an idea?it?s basically just putting our lives on the line?
Satella: ?!

Pg.22
Kazuya: President Chiffon??! What is?that form?
Chiffon: You guys please stay here?and observe for a while?

Pg.23
Chiffon: Let me go at it by myself first.
Text on bottom right: Chiffon opens her eyes!! But what is that shadow??!


----------



## Egotism (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello, new spoiler for ya!

Chapter 87:

Ch.87
(Parts in parentheses are character?s thoughts)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pg.1
Chiffon: Everyone, please stay here and observe for now. Allow me to go at it by myself first.

Pg.2
Title: Chiffon confronts the incoming Nova.

Pg.4
Rana: Please?just wait a moment de ~de arimasu?! Our opponent is a Nova! An unknown type of Nova ~de arimasu!! We might not defeat it even if we all attack?!

Pg.5
Kazuya: That appearance?
Satella: ??
Kazuya: I seem to have seen it somewhere?yes?in the data on the First Nova Clash?the first Volt Weapon?materialized by Maria Lancelot?
Satella: Anti?Nova (Note: The name of Chiffon?s weapon). Maria?s weapon got its name after she died.
Rana: ?! Ma?

Pg.6
Rana: Maria?! Lancelot--?!
Satella: President Chiffon?you??!

Pg.8
Rana: She disappeared??!
Kazuya: This is?! Her Illusion Turn??!

Pg.9
Chiffon: I can understand your feelings?but misfortune will soon befall everyone?this is the reality of the situation?

Pg.10
Operator: Detecting a strong heat signature from the Unknown-Type Nova! Temperature rising steadily!! We predict the Nova will fire a large cruiser-level high-powered particle beam!! Its target is the photon solar reactor?! The reactor will receive a direct hit!!
Gengo: No---!!
Kazuya: Watch out!! Everyone get down!!

Pg.12
Satella: (How did?she blocked it??!)

Pg.13
Pandoras: Aaaaah--!!
Chevalier: Get out of the way!! Aaaaagh!!

Pg.14
Blond American Pandora: What?s going on now?? Rox! Should we be standing here doing nothing? Wouldn?t it be better if we met up with the forces on the surface?
Roxanne: (We haven?t received our orders yet?darn it?this is a difficult situation?)

Pg.15
Blond American Pandora: Rox?! What are these things??!

Pg.16
Roxanne: Perfect?this makes things a lot easier! Guess we won?t have to worry about making a choice anymore? Everyone! Defend the photon solar reactor to the death!!

Pg.17
Chevalier commander: Unbelievable?the solar reactor?is intact?? That incredibly powerful particle beam?it was blocked by a single Pandora?
Operator: The attack has been averted! No losses to friendly forces!!

Pg.18
Operator: The Pandora in battle, Chiffon Fairchild?she is unhurt and continuing the fight!!
Gengo: She?s?unhurt? Impossible?how could she be unhurt?!!

Pg.22
Chevalier: Squad leader!! The Unknown-Type Nova has already been?!!
Second Lieutenant Remington: ?! What?s going on?! Weren?t we supposed to go take it down!! Could it be the reinforcements from the Chevalier?!
Suna: ?!!

Ending line: A fearsome combat strength that surpasses the Nova!!

End Chapter 87


----------



## oni_no_kirin (Feb 2, 2012)

WTF! Chiffon is so broken!!!. more spoilers please.
I wish I can see the pics


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 2, 2012)

Wonder what the Pandoras' next move will be, since I really doubt they are going to sit on their asses while Mably family is targeted.

Also, thanks for spoilers Egotism, rep'd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

Shit really does start to go down in future chapters though. I can't wait for them to be translated......at some point.


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2012)

Chapter 65 is out: chapter six


----------



## Calgar (Feb 5, 2012)

Gene said:


> Chapter 65 is out: chapter six



Pretty solid screwing over of Elizabeth IMO.

Kinda strange that they are setting up the Chevelier to be the main "bad guys" when we've barely seen any of the Novas in this series, the very enemies the Pandoras were created to fight in the first place.

Wonder if it will take some kind of turn where the Novas were created by the Chevelier in order from them to seize control of the world.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 10, 2012)

Honestly, almost painful to see the proud and composed Elisabeth broken to that point. But it's cool, Chiffon with drop the hammers of justice on them all.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2012)

And then Chiffon raped the girls after beating them half to death
and took pictures


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 12, 2012)

Naturally


----------



## Egotism (Feb 16, 2012)

Cover of next volume:


----------



## Tangible (Feb 21, 2012)

What is up with the pace of these scans? Kind of hard to stay involved in the story when I have to go back and read the previous chapter every single time


----------



## SenSensei (Feb 26, 2012)

lol at Elizabeth's beaten-up face.

Elizabeth's development is enjoyable. More and more of her good qualities are surfacing.

But seeing how Arnett was treated by her seniors, and the kind of person Elizabeth really is, I'd expect them to be more understanding towards Satellizer at the time when they were targeting her, even considering that class ranks are like military ranks.



Egotism said:


> Cover of next volume:


Love the cover. Roxanne


----------



## Shade Impulse (Mar 3, 2012)

Learning about Arnett AND Elizabeth was awesome ^^ Makes me wonder if they'll go into all of the untouched side characters backgrounds...probably not though 

Whoa, does Roxxane have the bladed Gauntlet that Chiffon uses in that picture? O_O


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks like its on Roxanne's left arm, contrary to Chiffon who has it on her right arm.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually, it looks like the right arm has one too, if you look closely you can see a part of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, your right lol.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Mar 3, 2012)

The wait for First Chronicle is killing me. I just want to see Chiffon be awesome pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

Read Ch. 67 Online


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2012)

its getting good now. E pandora rebellion ftw!


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 30, 2012)

I get the feeling that Elizabeth's limiter will get himself in to trouble.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Go Cassie, GO!


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 30, 2012)

Just read them.

Julia's sonic wave ability is pretty neat, looking forward to her confrontation with Cassie. Two of the top 5, this should be good.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh and was I the only one who felt extreme satisfaction when that piece of shit excuse for a man chevalier boss guy found out that the E pandoras got one over him?


best part of the chapter IMO



and Chifon really pissed me off. I thought she was trying to wait until the right time but with all her comrades going against the organization, if she doesn't help now then she's chicken shit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Oh and was I the only one who felt extreme satisfaction when that piece of shit excuse for a man chevalier boss guy found out that the E pandoras got one over him?
> 
> 
> best part of the chapter IMO
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, Elizabeth is the only enlightened one really, kinda reminds me of Miria in Claymore. Well, I guess Elizabeth is the only person that can slap Chiffon and her not react to it lol. She let her go, so I guess she understands she's following a different path to her, so came around in a way.

I get the impression she'll be relieved when she finds out Satelizer and Lana support her too.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 30, 2012)

speedyg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





what kind of path is she following? Chifon really thinks the world is better off by innocent women being abused and murdered like gujini pigs? If pandora's are the worlds only hope then they need to be run by people that actually have a friggen heart. Cold ruthless politicians wont save this world and if Chifon follows her stupid idea of obedience= happiness then she's going to lose everyone dear to her and just be a mindless servant of death. She should know that the organization is corrupt and needs to be taken down and now with everyone fighting against them, now is the perfect time to join in. Does she not have a heart or something?


----------



## Egotism (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah Elizabeth slapped my Chiffon 

Anyway Cassie! Fucking excited


----------



## hadou (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been waiting for some kind of rebellion from the female characters; after being treated like crap throughout the series, is about time they got menstrual on the system that wants to use them as lab rats.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Read Ch. 68 online
Read Ch. 69 online


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Read Ch. 70 online


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 31, 2012)

Mura, do you like the current scans? They're quicker than the last group, but seem to carry more typo errors.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

They are faster but I just auto correct the typos in my mind so it doesn't bother me so much. I'm just glad the chapters are getting translated. They got a ways to catch up to current though, which I think is up to chapter 93.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2012)

I love FTH but they took waaaay too long. Thanks for the links Mura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems like there is gonna be another Freezing spinoff manga, this time featuring Aoi Kazuha, Yumi and Elize.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Read Ch. 71 Online

Cassie just took this to the next level.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Read Ch. 72 Online


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Freezing Ch. 73 Online


----------



## Shade Impulse (Apr 10, 2012)

Typos can get annoying, but at this point I really stopped caring about a few misplaced letters. I'm just excited to have it all coming out so fast now XD Mainly because I want to hurry up and see Chiffon fight pek although Julia is looking damn impressive so far. Talks like a robot, but what else do you expect from the German soldier


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

The typos can be brutal but I think I'll live. Satellizer vs Chiffon? Yes please.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, just throwing this out there. Cassie does NOT seem to like keeping her arms on.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, she seems to have some bad luck with that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2012)

Cassie losing her arms in a fight sounds like a sound gag to me.  

Chiffon it's time. LETS GET IT ON!!

(with Satelizer... )


----------



## son_michael (Apr 10, 2012)

why does everybody like Chifon so much? At this point I want to see her head rolling on the floor.

now she's going to actively fight against the pandora's whom she's trying to protect from being labeled as traitors when in reality she knows they are right and no matter what she does they are still going to be labeled as traitors and killed in the most painful ways.


friggen stupid bitch


----------



## Egotism (Apr 11, 2012)

My spoilers are coming true. Chiffon is about to rape


----------



## Shade Impulse (Apr 11, 2012)

The look she has when fighting gave me the shivers. 36 consecutive wins. So many bitches, so little time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 11, 2012)

My browser just froze reading Freezing, lol.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm terrible at resisting spoilers so I read 91's early, early, early, early, random release.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My Chiffon


----------



## Narosian (Apr 12, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm terrible at resisting spoilers so I read 91's early, early, early, early, random release.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



im not sad, I don't like her and I hope the author actually follows through with it.


----------



## Cold (Apr 12, 2012)

Kind of a spoiler there good sir, might want to tag that response.

Anyway 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  It's fine that way.  She sacrificed herself for everyone else.  I'm cool with it.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 12, 2012)

Cold said:


> Kind of a spoiler there good sir, might want to tag that response.
> 
> Anyway
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 HA, some sacrifice. Sorry but when you rip off the arms of your comrade to keep them safe you have officially lost your damn mind and deserve to be killed asap. Chifon knows they are right yet thinks that beating them up is going to protect them.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

someone just skipped to 91
Ch. 74


----------



## Egotism (Apr 12, 2012)

Chiffon :


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

i got no idea why chiffon did what she did in 91


----------



## Cold (Apr 13, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> HA, some sacrifice. Sorry but when you rip off the arms of your comrade to keep them safe you have officially lost your damn mind and deserve to be killed asap. Chifon knows they are right yet thinks that beating them up is going to protect them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chick stepped out of line.  She could have played for keeps and ripped off her head


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2012)

Cold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chick stepped out of line.  She could have played for keeps and ripped off her head




*Spoiler*: __ 



 what do you mean she stepped out of line? She and Satelizer and elizabeth joined up to stop the corrupt evil organization from hurting and abusing innocent girls like the E pandora's. The problem here is that Chifon despite knowing their fight was right...hindered them not just by getting in their way but by RIPPING rans arms off. Your gonna honestly tell me she had the right to do that?


----------



## Cold (Apr 13, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean she stepped out of line? She and Satelizer and elizabeth joined up to stop the corrupt evil organization from hurting and abusing innocent girls like the E pandora's. The problem here is that Chifon despite knowing their fight was right...hindered them not just by getting in their way but by RIPPING rans arms off. Your gonna honestly tell me she had the right to do that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked that she ripped her arms off, partly because I don't like Rana.  And did she have the right?  Yea, they are basically in the military, and Chiffon outranks them.  If they had listened, Rana would not have gotten her arms ripped off.  But I think you aren't so much asking if she had the "legal" right, but did she have the "moral" right.  And to that I say, I'm not really invested in the story enough to care one way or the other about moral rights of fictional characters.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2012)

Cold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that she ripped her arms off, partly because I don't like Rana.  And did she have the right?  Yea, they are basically in the military, and Chiffon outranks them.  If they had listened, Rana would not have gotten her arms ripped off.  But I think you aren't so much asking if she had the "legal" right, but did she have the "moral" right.  And to that I say, I'm not really invested in the story enough to care one way or the other about moral rights of fictional characters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Her military right was= shit because the organization was a joke. When the organization you work for has deemed you to be useless guinea pigs and decides at the drop of a hat to kill you or torture you for their own ends then they are classified as evil. When something is evil you fight it...that's how the world works. 


Therefore...Chifon assisting evil associates her with evil and while it doesn't necessarily make her evil...it does completely contradict everything she's been trying to do by protecting her comrades and fighting for the good of the world. In short, she has betrayed her true feelings and her friends because of cowardice and or stupidity. So she never had the moral argument of righteousness on her side(which is every persons reasons for doing what they do) and thus all other rights are forfeited on the count that she is supposedly not evil. Any normal person who is not evil or stupid would have done what Elizabeth did. 


but yes your right, I shouldn't care so much lol. I just don't like stupid characters who contradict themselves. The whole time Chiffon has tried to be a big sister and now she's ready to put them all in the greatest danger to serve an evil organization. Makes no sense.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 13, 2012)

Chiffon redeemed herself in later chapters. Be thankful, she saved your favorite character and everyone else's


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2012)

Cold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that she ripped her arms off, partly because I don't like Rana.  And did she have the right?  Yea, they are basically in the military, and Chiffon outranks them.  If they had listened, Rana would not have gotten her arms ripped off.  But I think you aren't so much asking if she had the "legal" right, but did she have the "moral" right.  And to that I say, I'm not really invested in the story enough to care one way or the other about moral rights of fictional characters.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I could see if you were ignorant to the background of the story to agree with what she did, but you are not. Blind loyalty is wrong period. So if chiffon was told to kill babies and children she'd be right just because they are military? I just disagree. Sorry for butting in to yall convo LOL


----------



## Cold (Apr 13, 2012)

cha-uzu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I could see if you were ignorant to the background of the story to agree with what she did, but you are not. Blind loyalty is wrong period. So if chiffon was told to kill babies and children she'd be right just because they are military? I just disagree. Sorry for butting in to yall convo LOL




*Spoiler*: __ 



Once again, you guys are mixing "legal" rights, with "moral" rights.  Everything "legal" is not "morally good".  So, if she were told by the organization to kill babies and  children, and she did, legally she would be in the right.  Morally, probably not so much.

That's the first thing that we should all accept, the difference between legal rights and moral rights.

Now, once that's out of the way, we can get to the issue of morality.  From what I understand in Freezing, there are essentially two camps for how to handle Pandora.  There is the camp that says that those capable of handling the stigmatas are chosen ones, and we should just accept that and work to make them as proficient as possible.  The other camp wants to experiment and advance to the point where normal people can become Pandoras, hence the E Pandora project.

So at this point there is a question of morality.  Is it morally acceptable to leave the fate of the world to the chosen ones, and force them to risk their lives to defend the rest of us?  Let's say most people think that's not fair.  So most people favor the E Pandora project (not saying this happened in the manga, just a hypothetical for the sake of this morality argument).

So, the E Pandora project is launched.  But this project isn't invulnerable.  Or, in other words, it can be discontinued if results aren't what those who back this with capital think they should be.  So that original question of morality isn't just about what people want anymore, now we have to factor in capital and time.  How much money and time is it morally acceptable to invest in order to take some of the burden away from the chosen ones?  Well, that question isn't so clear cut anymore.  So say that the project is in jeopardy because despite the best efforts of the scientists, progress isn't being made fast enough.  So, if results aren't delivered soon, the project will be cut.  So, what's the morally acceptable thing to do now?  Do you take drastic measures on the very small chance you might get some progress which can buy more time and money, or do you accept defeat and leave the fate of the world to the chosen?

Now, consider Chiffon's position. She hears some of what's going on.  So, she has to consider what's morally acceptable.  Does she take actions that would likely result in the E Pandora project being shut down, which then results in more of these girls under her being forced into this life?  Or does she take actions that will keep the project going in the hopes of someday making being a Pandora a choice rather than an obligation?

Legally, what Chiffon did was acceptable.  Morally, it depends on what camp you belong to on the issue of scientific advancement or divine will in the case of the future of Pandoras.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 13, 2012)

Cold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 All I'm saying is all those moral issues of whether E pandoras are right or wrong is completely negated when the person/organization in charge of those issues is evil or at the very least, is doing evil things. It is not morally right to treat women who are giving up their lives for the sake of humanity to be abused and killed without even batting an eye at their plight. it's inhuman, its monstrous, its vile and its evil. When someone notices that, they throw LOGIC and loyalty out the window because of how reviled they are about what is taking place to good people( the E pandora's) That's why what Chifon did makes no sense. I could understand if she was a bad character who wanted blood and guts and cared only for herself but she has shown to be constantly going out of her way to try and protect the girls. Now she comes close to killing them and if the rebellion failed then Satelizer,Elizabeth and Rana would either be dead or tortured. SO it just makes no sense.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Freezing zero chapter 1 raw though there is a translation that is with it.

Magi Chapter 93 is out


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a new spin off? The fuck happened to this manga, I just keep asking myself where did it all go wrong. I recently realised this manga lacks anything resembling a plot, you'd think the nova and the male characters sister were what consisted as a plot but she's barely mentioned anymore and is mostly relegated to side stuff, and the nova aren't even remotely the focus of this manga, they just occasional appear or a new infection breaks out the Pandora's aren't trying to deal with the source of their attacks their simply waiting for them to attack. Their basically a monster of the week that rarely happens.

The main character used to be the guy hence "Freezing" but he lost that spot light to the female lead (not rare) then as more pandora's were introduced he edged closer and closer to bottom tier side character. The female lead is keeping her position as lead but even her importance is weakening and there's nothing really story driving about her background or abilities, she has nova mode but that's not special to her and her background isn't particularily special either. She basically has the overall backstory of a  not particularily special supporting lead, which she was but no longer is, you could replace her backstory and powers with practically anyone else and the current story wouldn't change. The male character had the "uniqueness" power wise and backstory to to drive the story and give it a plot but he's now a pussy bottom tier side character.

Now's there's two spin off stories despite the fact the main story isn't going anywhere. The hell is this clusterfuck. Where is the plot,


----------



## haegar (Apr 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> The hell is this clusterfuck. Where is the plot,



plot got stuck in cleavage 

you'r rite though, it's a shame, ever since they got taken to that research facility I lost interest ... too many random unfinished plotlines around to even try in earnest ... smh


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Andre looks like he is about to pull Elizabeth's ass out of the fire again.


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 17, 2012)

B!tch is nuts. I love her!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, I think its safe to say Satellizer and co. are screwed in this fight. Especially after what we've seen in first chronicle.


----------



## Egotism (Apr 25, 2012)

Lana is gonna out up a fight but Chiffon gets serious and that shit turns left


----------



## Shade Impulse (Apr 26, 2012)

For some reason, I don't think she really needed to block those attacks XD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2012)

Erm, read Tenmanga and they translated Chapter 91 lol.

Too far ahead a skip.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2012)

Chiffon doesn't look to have shown anything close to her true power yet. Lana and Satellizer have a long way to go in this battle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Its the first time I've seen Lana sincerely pissed off and I'm liking it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 27, 2012)

^ But she still hasn't got a limiter...


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

well I dare say that somehwat makes things interesting again XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess the ending is supposed to be some shocking revelation. I guess things will be explained in the next volume.


----------



## haegar (Apr 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what I found more shocking than the ending is the question if Chiffon's keen senses are right and Sattelizer is gonna go nova like Amelia first panel next chap, too. I have to admit after the last couple of chaps I wouldn't mind if Chiffon gets it from her rly rly hard - but there are consequences to reaching that level it seems so not a good thing I guess...


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

when in doubt show boobs> >>>>>


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2012)

thx for link. lookin forward to readin it in a minute, last couple of chaps got me  back into things...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, things just took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Marik Swift (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well, things just took a turn for the worst.



Ikr, almost cried.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Apr 30, 2012)

Clones. If I've learned anything from my years of crappy sci-fi and B-Horror movies taught me anything... It's that everything will go fine.

Side-note: severed arm pile grows.


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2012)

man that scientist, you wanna punch her in the face with the force of chiffon's attack. And then AGAIN, and AGAIN, and AGAIN. :repstorm


why are the clones waking up? do they react to the nova?


----------



## Space (May 1, 2012)

^ yeah they most probably reacted to Amelia going nova. In any case, Amelia is about 99% sure dead meat.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> man that scientist, you wanna punch her in the face with the force of chiffon's attack. And then AGAIN, and AGAIN, and AGAIN. :repstorm
> 
> 
> why are the clones waking up? do they react to the nova?



My guess is the clones will go rogue and kill the scientist as well.


----------



## haegar (May 1, 2012)

I have a bad feeling about that, I doubt it's only gona cost Amelia, as tragic as that is. Clones doing the scientist in in a messy way would be appreciated though. That dumb bitch :/ I slept over the chap but I still am angry at her. I feel trolled, I had a feeling it was Chevalier being the asshole that had kinda wrapped the scientist around his finger and goaded her with doing that kinda research, but after she had shown doubts in the last chaps I had thought she would come around - instead of that she went 180% the other way and had to give that "fuck you, experimental specimen" speech :/


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2012)

It's clear tho that she'll be destroyed by her own creations. Remember she said during that stupid speech () that the clones weren't ready yet. I suspect they'll go on a rampage, what with the extra tits, blood and nudity on show.


----------



## Xnr (May 1, 2012)

Elfen Freezing incoming...


----------



## Narosian (May 2, 2012)

Chapter 82 is out.  Chapter 17


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

that was nasty


----------



## Space (May 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa! Didn't expect Nova's are created/born like this. Makes me suspect there's a lab in the sea and that all Nova's are actually created by mankind.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Didn't expect Nova's are created/born like this. Makes me suspect there's a lab in the sea and that all Nova's are actually created by mankind.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, gives the impression all Novas are in fact failed Pandora who have assimilated stigmata in some way. Lana and Satelizer don't look in good shape tho...


----------



## Spirit King (May 3, 2012)

So I'm guessing few chapters is the point that got was spoiled for me before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The main character (male) gets some sort of mind reading freezing tech which he uses to bring them back from going Nova.


----------



## Space (May 3, 2012)

speedyg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, gives the impression all Novas are in fact failed Pandora who have assimilated stigmata in some way. Lana and Satelizer don't look in good shape tho...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good point, because IIRC they never talked about what happened to those that failed to become a Pandora. It would also mean that Pandora are actually just human weapons created for war and the whole alien Nova invasion stuff was a big lie.


----------



## Narosian (May 3, 2012)

Ive always had this suspicion that maria appearing after the nova's was a lie and they actually appeared after her or because of her.


----------



## haegar (May 4, 2012)

oh wow. considering how I was angry about Chiffon for not being nicer to the girls a while back she's rly trying to be guud now eh.

apart from that, it's great to get a chapter every two days, but boy, would they make it every 2.5 days and get a proofreader? this is painful :/


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

Kazuya Aoi - Josh Grelle
Satellizer el Bridget - Caitlin Glass
Ganessa Roland - Luci Christian
Kannaduki Miyabi - Leah Clark
Ingrid Bernstein - Brittney Karbowski
Rana Linchen - Jamie Marchi
Attia Simmons - Monica Rial
Arnett McMillan - Jad Saxton
Creo Brand - Liza Gonzalez
Elizabeth Mably - Abigail Hartman
Cathy Lockharte - Kristi Kang


----------



## Gold Roger (May 4, 2012)

I just started this Manga I'm on Chapter 3.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

I'm on chapter 20, get on my level.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 4, 2012)

I'll be there eventually.

Though it was earlier when I read it.

I'll read more tomorrow.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2012)

So Chiffon can kill them at any time?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2012)

Chiffon seems to be on a whole other level since Eugene said she can take out pandoras who have been influenced by novas. Just how strong is she?

Kazuya has learned the true meaning of freezing.


----------



## Egotism (May 6, 2012)

Wow. Just read some chapters or looked and Chiffon held back a great deal against those girls. She's casually beating a Nova like its nothing smh.

I also think her and Roxanne are somehow connected given thier powers are exactly the same .


----------



## Egotism (May 6, 2012)

Spoiler Pic


----------



## Blackmasta (May 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I'm confused, why are these chapters coming out so quickly?



It got picked up by a speed release group around chapter 70 or so.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2012)

Well, now that Satellizer and Lana have been rescued we can get back to the current crisis at hand


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 8, 2012)

Anyone notice how naked Lana didn't hide her nudity infront of Kazuya?

Maybe he wants to hit that before Satellizer notices...


----------



## Blackmasta (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

Damn, right. Let's see Chiffon in action against a Nova. I was getting tired of her just toying around with Satellizer and Lana.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chiffon just took out a Nova on her own?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

Chiffon was already broken before the battle with this Nova. Now, I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

^ I mean why bother with those ordinary Pandoras?

Just clone Chiffon.


----------



## Space (May 9, 2012)

I won't be surprised if Stella and Rana picks up Chiffon's technique and become broken themselves.


----------



## Egotism (May 10, 2012)

Wonder if Roxanne and Chiffon are descendants of Maria. Some connection between those three


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Freezing Zero Ch. 1 is out.

Read Online


----------



## Excalibur (May 12, 2012)

Wow, Kazuha looks incredibly powerful in that Freezing Zero Chapter. And I really wish Chiffon hadn't gone a rip Lana's arms off. 

Just looking at her in that condition is unbearable.

*edit:* there's definitely a connection between Roxanne, Chiffon and Maria.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)

How Kazuha and Kazuya are related is beyond me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> How Kazuha and Kazuya are related is beyond me.



Personality differences doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2012)

Chiffon
putting her foot down and curbstomping novas since ever :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2012)

Ch. 89 is out now.

Read Online


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2012)

Chiffon's asking for a lot. After all that's happened I don't think I could forgive so easily.


----------



## son_michael (May 13, 2012)

Chiffon pisses me off to no end. At the very least let the girl kill the corrupt people that abused her and her friends. Take the pandora's out of there and let the facility be destroyed.


but no...instead she rather rip the arms off her comrades and force the girl who is in the most pain and has been wronged the most...force her into forgiving them?! She might as well ask her to die for the sake of the planet while she's at it


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2012)

OMFG A TICI VOLUME COVER


----------



## Egotism (May 13, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Chiffon pisses me off to no end. At the very least let the girl kill the corrupt people that abused her and her friends. Take the pandora's out of there and let the facility be destroyed.
> 
> 
> but no...instead she rather rip the arms off her comrades and force the girl who is in the most pain and has been wronged the most...force her into forgiving them?! She might as well ask her to die for the sake of the planet while she's at it



Lana is lucky that's all Chiffon did to her. Chiffon had no choice but to do that to her, to restrain her. 

As for what's going on now, Chiffon is doing her job and that's protecting everyone including humans from Nova and threats. She's the #1 Pandora and right now all eyes are on her. Pandoras are gonna follow her example, so if she just let the girl slide and kill humans on her watch then the others will do the same,


I was so right about the Roxanne - Chiffon connection.


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2012)

Also. I know you guys cannot agree with me but I do want to try to explain Chiffon's reasoning:
Pandoras are a VERY necessary evil. 
If humanity didn't have the pandoras then this would be a very short story. 
Novas win, 10 out of 10 times. 

While I do agree that humanity in Freezing needs the Pandoras, I am not justifying the treatment of the girls in any way.
Chiffon more than likely knows how bad things really get but tis only an assumption.
Now that Amelia is a Nova, Chiffon is stepping up to do what she was created to do: protect humanity and fellow pandoras. 
Chiffon knows what will happen if she loses: her friends, classamtes and various bystanders and scientists are all going to die. 
If Chiffon were to let Amelia get her revenge, where would Amelia's revenge end?
Kill all scientists? Kill all the bystanders?
The Pandoras that didn't fight back? 
Destroy the generator that possibly powers regions outside of the Pandora base? 
That would leave humanity greatly undefended. 
Another necessary evil is that has been presented is, since Amelia is now a nova/nova form, killing her. 

Rana and Satellitizer are lucky. Chiffon didn't have to spare them especially since they were possessed by novas. But it worked out for the better since our boy learned what freezing is 

As for the forgiving... I'd say that is pushing it. But if the two choices are life wipe or forgive... I am hoping the humanity within Amelia says forgive. Or a third option.  

Only the novas win if Amelia gets her revenge and to be fair Freezing is the story of opposing the novas and hopefully seeing an end to it. 

But again it's like my opinion, man. :33


----------



## son_michael (May 13, 2012)

Egotism said:


> Lana is lucky that's all Chiffon did to her. Chiffon had no choice but to do that to her, to restrain her.



Right....to restrain her from helping a friend get revenge against an evil organization who abuses pandoras. 



If Chiffon knows how terrible things were then that makes me hate her even more, Elizabeth's slap in the face should have been enough to show Chiffon the error of her ways but sadly Chiffon didn't get the message.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Ch. 90 is out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Ch. 91 was released some time ago as well.

Ch. 90


----------



## Space (May 14, 2012)

Can anyone elaborate why Chiffon keeps saying she ain't human? Or will that be covered in the following chapters?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> Can anyone elaborate why Chiffon keeps saying she ain't human? Or will that be covered in the following chapters?



Chiffon probably is referring to her Nova Form that she takes during this fight.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 14, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> Can anyone elaborate why Chiffon keeps saying she ain't human? Or will that be covered in the following chapters?



Well she says she's a "True Pandora" which is why she's >>>> any other Pandora. It was alluded that she was similar to the 1st Pandora Maria, so she might be some kinda special experiment.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Well she says she's a "True Pandora" which is why she's >>>> any other Pandora. It was alluded that she was similar to the 1st Pandora Maria, so she might be some kinda special experiment.



Her volt weapon is the same one used by Maria Lancelot so no doubt she is dominant over anyone else.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Her volt weapon is the same one used by Maria Lancelot so no doubt she is dominant over anyone else.



Right, this is what I was talking about.

Having the same volt weapon should not be possible IIRC, so maybe Chiffon is a clone or they fused some of their DNA or used took some of her stigmata just like they did with Kazuha and Stella.

These are my theories.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2012)

And that's what happens when a powerful character like Chiffon appears. You get written off 

Then again, the mangaka might not be willing to finish her off yet...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2012)

I'm betting somehow some cells will survive the blast and one of the scientist will collect it to clone her. Guess who'll be in that science team....


----------



## Axl Low (May 14, 2012)

Kevintju said:


> Can anyone elaborate why Chiffon keeps saying she ain't human? Or will that be covered in the following chapters?



she's an alien
 from space


----------



## haegar (May 15, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> she's an alien
> from space


----------



## Starburst~ (May 15, 2012)

I want to see that kaz take freezing to the next level and contain the explosion.


----------



## Egotism (May 15, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Right, this is what I was talking about.
> 
> Having the same volt weapon should not be possible IIRC, so maybe Chiffon is a clone or they fused some of their DNA or used took some of her stigmata just like they did with Kazuha and Stella.
> 
> These are my theories.



Don't forget Roxanne also has the same volt weapon


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

so are we up to date with the chapters, or are there still some raws to be translated ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

There is still chapter 92 but I see chapter 93-97 listed on the wikia so there could be more.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> There is still chapter 92 but I see chapter 93-97 listed on the wikia so there could be more.



ok,thanks. hopefully they'll gey em out translated & out soon cuz i'm up to date & need to know whats coming next !!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2012)

Got a spoiler from animesuki.



> In other news, the next issue of Comic Valkyrie will have up to chapter 100 of Freezing, if not more. Five new characters will appear, shown . I'm betting one of them will become Ticy's vice-president while at least one will join Team Arnett. And the school will move into summer uniforms, which means more fanservice for us. ^^;;
> 
> On a more serious note, with the debacle of the E-Pandora project, another Anti-Nova program has risen in its place. It's the Valkyrie project, which was originally shelved by Dr. Aoi in favor of the Pandora project over forty years before. Who's starting it up, and how'd they find out about it? Can't wait to find out myself. Until then...


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2012)

valkyrie eh? sound like freya and her girlies from hsdk - can't be bad can it?

Summer for president !


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 22, 2012)

Freezing Zero Ch. 2 is out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so a good amount of chapters got translated.

Ch. 92-96

Read Online


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

Holly Shit
Chiffon is so powerful she is casting Illusion turns
AFTER SHE DIED

and Ticy.... 
No


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Chiffon died for our sins


----------



## Space (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems Ticy has become the ultimate bitchqueen...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 6, 2012)

I like Ticy a lot more now. Her volt weapon was always one of my favourites but now she's become a BAMF. I just hope she doesn't mope around after Chiffon too much and goes a bit nuts..

At the end of Chapter 96 it say's "Freezing: End of Part One", so I take it we're due a timeskip?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Toffeeman said:


> I like Ticy a lot more now. Her volt weapon was always one of my favourites but now she's become a BAMF. I just hope she doesn't mope around after Chiffon too much and goes a bit nuts..
> 
> At the end of Chapter 96 it say's "Freezing: End of Part One", so I take it we're due a timeskip?



Not sure but more likely to the new type of weapon, the Valkyries will show soon. Though I haven't read 92-96 yet because I've been busy.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

Ticy... has taken Satellizer's place as the untouchable queen? O:
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D:


----------



## ActionSage (Jun 6, 2012)

Ticy trying to act like she hard. After the way she talked to stellar somebody better put her in her place.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2012)

After seeing that last major battle, I should have known that Chiffon's lapdog would run laps around Elizabeth's lapdog 

Let's see what's in store for West Genetics now that they have a new president.


----------



## Gene (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit lol, fucking wrecked.

Ticy is one of the characters I've been wanting to see more of and I'm loving this shift in spotlight. And her new look as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2012)

^Her new look appears to be quite the homage to Chiffon. I almost did a double take for a second.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

RIP Nice Loving Ticy ;sniff


----------



## Egotism (Jun 7, 2012)

Stella vs. Ticy. It's going to come


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 7, 2012)

Big meh on Ticy's change. Now she's just a bitch


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2012)

I MISS THE REAL TICY T___T
And Chiffon

CHIFFON WHY YOU GOTTA BE SUCH A GODDAMN BAMF T_T


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah well chiffon, she was kinda pissin me off and as soon as I get to like her she goes and dies XD


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2012)

Judging from the colored pages and the conversation with Kazuya's grandfather, it seems Kazuya will have a new love interest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 9, 2012)

Had no idea the new chapter came out since I started watching smile precure. It'll be interesting to see what the valkyries can do in battle, I expect them to be stronger than the pandoras. Interesting proposition to Satellizer at the end there, I wonder if she'll take it.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 9, 2012)

OMG that shower scene


----------



## Yak (Jun 10, 2012)

Them Pandoras drink Heineken?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 10, 2012)

I really want Satellizer to agree to the proposition, i'd love to see where that goes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like both of those chapters got taken off by mediafire. Guess I'll read it online...


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Seems like both of those chapters got taken off by mediafire. Guess I'll read it online...






			
				from emeraudesite comments said:
			
		

> for some reason, the links work if I copy and paste them, but not when I click them on this site.



does work as described ...

wonder why that is, bug? or maybe the put a redirect to error msg on hotlinked files that due to having been number labeled chronologically have higher probability of being copyright stuff? that doesn't make sense, does it? bottom line, weird, if it were off for infringement it ought to be off completely?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that was more trouble than it was worth, after finally get both downloads works came up with a message saying either the file was corrupt or the password that the person gave was wrong. Turns out someone in comments noticed the person had mispelled their own password since they had incorrectly typed the websites name...


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2012)

lol didn't notice as by now I kinda memorized the pw it is always the same - would have been worse if he had misspelled it on the file itself  haven't read yet I am saving up on a couple of chaps to read in a row...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 15, 2012)

Freezing : Zero Ch.3


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 15, 2012)

Chapter 98:  Lana still being carefree and Bridgette's timely arrival.  

Chapter 99:  Why do I get this feeling the Valkyries are clones of powerful dead Pandoras?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 15, 2012)

98/99 - I figured Satellizer wasn't gonna take the offer, she should have though. And so far the Valkyrie are impressive. That means something's up 

Zero - All i can say is goddamn check out the ass on Kazuha


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2012)

Really loving the new uniforms as they look.. normal. Satellizer had her  cleavage sticking out in the old one and it looked ridiculous.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Very impressive finish by the valkyries, especially Ouka. Seems likes Kazuya knows her as well, this should get good.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Why are they all named after cars?


----------



## Narosian (Jun 21, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> Why are they all named after cars?



lol that hilarious, didn't even notice that till you mentioned it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Blackmasta said:


> Why are they all named after cars?



Who knows, guess I'm so desensitized that I don't even notice things like that. I just accept it like it is.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh boy, Kazuya knows Honda.  Incoming 3-way cat fight!  



Blackmasta said:


> Why are they all named after cars?



Out of names?


----------



## Space (Jun 22, 2012)

The author is obviously sponsored by Honda, putting it ahead of the 3 other car brands.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2012)

A new team is formed and there's drama right off the bat. Rule of thumb when it comes to cousins (blood related or not): if you look a lot like your cousin, that's genetics screaming at you *do not* cross that line.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> A new team is formed and there's drama right off the bat. Rule of thumb when it comes to cousins (blood related or not): if you look a lot like your cousin, that's genetics screaming at you you *do not* cross that line.



Well I think its safe to say Ouka doesn't care about genetics.

This situation was out of Kazuya's hands so I can't say I blame him but he should come out right out and say that Satellizer is his partner. Though I highly doubt this.

F cup, that certainly is....impressive.


----------



## hadou (Jun 28, 2012)

I have seen in a lot of mangas about cousins seemingly being able to marry. Is that really true in Japan? I have heard it is, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> F cup, that certainly is....impressive.



And thus the Valkyries have claimed an early victory.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 28, 2012)

Go Kazuya, its now a 4-way! 

And whodathunk that Bridgette got beat in the bewb department.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh Rana
There you go.
Raping people :33


----------



## General Esdese (Jul 1, 2012)

its getting better with the inclusion of the valkrye, looks like stella and lana have more competition.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2012)

And the Untouchable Queen will be forcing you to feel her


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Beauty shot of our heroine:*




Man, I gotta read this some day . . .


----------



## Narosian (Jul 9, 2012)

chapter seemed really short to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2012)

Seemed heavy on comedy and light on substance this chapter. Then again, you expect that kind of development when it comes to fiance talk.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 11, 2012)

Freezing: Zero 4


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2012)

Zero is even better than the original with it's flashbacks and such, 4 chapters and it's already explained more than it's parent series.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 17, 2012)

I love freezing, BTW does anyone know if it is release weekly or random?


----------



## Gene (Jul 18, 2012)

It's published in a bi-monthly magazine.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 9, 2012)

Kazuya needs to man up and shag Satellizer already. It would force the mangaka to actually make progress in the story, instead of relying on the "haven't done the baptism" bit over & over

I wish the mangaka would concentrate on Onihime Vs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder what secrets her cousin has over him during their childhood that would have him being that submissive towards her?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 9, 2012)

do you guys know 104 is out? its crappy quality but its out


 Link


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2012)

Ch. 104 is out now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2012)

Im sure this has been brought up before, but are Kazuya and Kazuha related to Maria? Since they are the only two with stigma bodies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, now I have a better understanding of why Kazuya's presence is so unique and why there's resistance concerning him possibly procreating with someone from another family, like the El Bridgets. But seriously, 30% stigma body seems pretty high, especially for a male.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 13, 2012)

^didnt the chapter say only him and his sister had the body, so anything greater than 1% is high, isnt it. I mean the 30 percent number really doesnt havent any impact imo at the moment.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 14, 2012)

^All it does is tell why he has such powerful freezing ability but it's tough to control.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2012)

Figures that Team 13 would not only face internal discord (stemming from multiple sources) but also tension between those viewing from the outside and believing they're getting special treatment.


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake08 (Sep 1, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Figures that Team 13 would not only face internal discord (stemming from multiple sources) but also tension between those viewing from the outside and believing their getting special treatment.



Yeah, I was really surprised when they didn't put at least one of the top 5 in team 13 so they could keep an eye on what was going on, but it does provide us with more tension between the ranked members and Satellizer/Rana. The conflict that will really grab my attention though is what exactly Ticy is going to do about the "special treatment" the members of team 13 are getting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2012)

Freezing Zero Ch. 5 is out now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 21, 2012)

God damn...Charles...crossed the MEH


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh this will be fun...Charles will be saved from the west genetics girls by satelizer...*yawn*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF? Charles was not in the wrong. Some arrogant weak brat, was barking at her. She gave her ever chance to not start a fight. She continued badgerig her to the end, and she got the beating of a lifetime. Frankly I think Charles should have flat out killed her for all I care. Its the same typical bullshit, some weak character spouts a bunch of nonsense, get put in her place, and despite being the instigator is viewed as the victim. 

And I like how the pansy limiter conveniently stated what happened.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2012)

Im sure this has been brought up before, but dr. aoi gengo is very similar to gendou of Eva fame.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 19, 2012)

Just about every female in this manga is psychotic


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Ticy is a beast! She bitchslapped both those crazy girls at the same time.


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 26, 2012)

Ticy made those two look like Curly and Larry


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2012)

I have started to read and enjoy Freezing quite a bit lately.  The main reason is Charles Bonaparte.  Cool design.  Interesting character.  Not going to lie.  She is breathing life into this cast right now.  Keep the focus on her.  It is working!

Pissed off with Kazuya though.  That shit ain't right.  What about Ouka?  She deserves better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2012)

I made the mistake of reading the last two RAWs at work.  Yes.  Using my business computer.


----------



## rajin (Dec 2, 2012)

*FREEZING 116 RAW
*

*2nd chapter
*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Just read chapters 112-113.

Very impressed by Roxanne's ability to lead and comfort her allies. probably my favorite Pandora in the series. 

I should've known Rana would pull something like that. Will Kazuya ever get any from Satellizer?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 2, 2013)

Ch. 115 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure what Lucie meant when she included Kazuya in that list


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

^Possibly implying Kazuya is female?

.....Lets hope not.


----------



## Space (Jan 3, 2013)

Isn't she referring to his sister Kazuha, just a typo?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 3, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Isn't she referring to his sister Kazuha, just a typo?



Neh she mentioned his sister in the previous group. She wouldn't mention her twice.

Most probably due to there, special bodies, e.g high percentage stigma, maybe bilogically related through maria etx.


----------



## Narosian (Jan 3, 2013)

She said "They are my sisters and yours too."  As in They are your sisters too.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes it's pretty obvious what she meant by that line the ambiguority obviously comes from the how they are related. Since only two were previously stated to be relatd by blood.

Anything else is simply common english grammatical double meanings but it's obvious what the author meant.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a strong suspicion that Kazuha, Chiffon, and the other two girls in that torn picture end up being either clone offsets of Mariya or that they were the original Pandoras, and they been cloned over the years.

And with Kazuya being confronted in being "Family", I won't be surprised if he ends up being a clone himself.   Why?  Well there is the plot convience that his parents are dead, and with Kazuha being a clone, leads to strong speculation that he is also a clone.

Now the question is, is he a clone of Gendo?    Or is he a gender-swapped clone of Kazuha?   


If Kazuha is the clone of Mariya and Kazuya a clone of Gendo, it would explain his strange bond with his sister.   Or if he ends up being a younger male clone of Kazuha, being of similar DNA, it could also explain his strange bond.  Sort of like how Biological twins have strong bonds.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I got a strong suspicion that Kazuha, Chiffon, and the other two girls in that torn picture end up being either clone offsets of Mariya or that they were the original Pandoras, and they been cloned over the years.
> 
> And with Kazuya being confronted in being "Family", I won't be surprised if he ends up being a clone himself.   Why?  Well there is the plot convience that his parents are dead, and with Kazuha being a clone, leads to strong speculation that he is also a clone.
> 
> ...



He can't really be a clone from a biological standpoint unless he's secretly a girl (technically none of them can be but it's a larger suspension of belief if he is one). But he was most probably he was generically engineered, so he likely shares large amounts of dna from her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> He can't really be a clone from a biological standpoint



And why you say he can't be a clone?


As I said, if Kazuya is a clone, he's likely a clone of Gendo.  

And if he is a clone of Kazuha, surely they can change the gender on a clone since they have mastered cloning technology.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

116 Chapters and we've finally arrrived at something with a resembalance of a plot. Horay!


----------



## Koori (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> 116 Chapters and we've finanlly arrrived at something with a resembalance of a plot. Horay!



What? 

Now I'm doubting if read this or not.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 10, 2013)

Koori said:


> What?
> 
> Now I'm doubting if read this or not.



Yeah the plot doesn't really move forward in this manga/manhwa. The aliens that are threatening the world are more a monster of the week type deal with not much done in the story to actually end the conflict. It's more a we must make stronger pandora's with some random character development across a dozen side characters. Basically it's a slice of life with some action in an alien invasion setting (which rarely do anything of note).

Personally I'd say there's better IM Dal Young mang's out there (he tends to do a lot simultaneous), probably most I've read are better at least in the plot progression point of view, aside from those in which the end goal isn't super progressive.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2013)

Freezing Zero Ch. 6 is out now.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 11, 2013)

readin Freezing ch 10. its quite good, i like Shinji Ikari in here


----------



## wibisana (Jan 12, 2013)

haven't read that far (about Ch 15)
well most likely Shinji will be limiter for 2 or more pandora right...
and what's wrong whit this academy (barrack)
you can't train people by fight one each other lol...
I mean they suppose to work together having teamwork beating the bad guys. yet they fight each other lol

reading ch 23.
wow Shinji out-cold whole battle. what the shameful hero he is lol

ch 45
this manga is sick (literally)
i'm just gonna ditch and forget ever reading it.
L bridget Bro is awful
and once again I hate that Shinji Ikari wanna be
so hopeless senseless, can't he see something definitely wrong. in battle he is not as important as expected from the beginning.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2013)

Just picked this up. I like it.


----------



## Space (Jan 14, 2013)

TBH I have no recollection whatsoever of this character called Shinji Ikari... But yeah, plotwise, this manga does not make much sense.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> TBH I have no recollection whatsoever of this character called Shinji Ikari... But yeah, plotwise, this manga does not make much sense.



his appearance is just too similar
yeah this manga hero is just too sassy girly and hopeless (un-sensitive)
i give up this manga in that Hotel chapters. the hell, he (hero) dont even try to know what happen. in battle he dont help much either. 

I was wrong calling him Sinji.
Shinji is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better character than the Boy.

the the most manly boy in this manga (L Briget Bro) is a fuck.
he try to rape his sister. and did harass her since he is a kid.

this manga is sick, and women exploitation in here is too much for me to handle. I feel bad reading this.

and In battle me as boy feel ashamed with boy's role in here.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 14, 2013)

wibisana said:


> his appearance is just too similar
> yeah this manga hero is just too sassy girly and hopeless (un-sensitive)
> i give up this manga in that Hotel chapters. the hell, he (hero) dont even try to know what happen. in battle he dont help much either.
> 
> ...




that part with el bridget and the brother gets resolved and she wasn't raped by him, she was molested, there's a difference. 

the manga is now mostly about the pandora's fighting either eachother or enemies. Don't throw the manga away based soley on EL bridget's stupid brother arc.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2013)

son_michael said:


> that part with el bridget and the brother gets resolved and *she wasn't raped* by him, she was molested, there's a difference.
> 
> the manga is now mostly about the pandora's fighting either eachother or enemies. Don't throw the manga away based soley on EL bridget's stupid brother arc.



I said *try*, and yes he also even asked to sleep with her. not much different to me.

and still I have problem with the fights. I feel the boys (limiters) do nothing in fight. i mean in the fight they just like little brother yelling sister (senpai) look out. lol.
as example when Stela fight the strongest 3rd grade. only one freezing that boy do. uurrrggghhh even though there is foreshadowing that the boy is special. but i dont see he is so special.
and when two on two in Gym, the boy out cold all the time 

personally i think this manga is good (the beginning), but just not my taste, it is just sick (in hotel chapters).
I wouldn't complain if from the beginning this manga is not good. it just not as I expected. yeah there is good part (women fight), but I dont like the fact boy (limiter) do nothing. especially the hero.

okay thank you for listening my rant anyway. I was expecting noone will listen


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 16, 2013)

I just got past the Satellizer and Rana fight. It is a good manga so far. Anime is good too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 22, 2013)

So what is up with the whole sister thing?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Freezing Zero Ch. 7 is out now.


----------



## rajin (Mar 5, 2013)

*FREEZING 126 and 127 Raw*: double images joined

*this
*
*this

also better series this
*


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2013)

anyone know if Freezing went on a chapter per month schedule?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 22, 2013)

omg chiffon!!!! i don't care if she's just a hallucination or a flashback. i just want to see more of her


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2013)

Wasn't there supposed to be some manga about Chiffon's past?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some manga about Chiffon's past?



Yeah, Freezing First Chronicle. Its already finished.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2013)

Freezing Zero 8


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2013)

are there any translations on the chapters 121-128 available anywhere?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2013)

^Nope, current translations are behind right now. I'm hoping FTH scans catches up soon though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2013)

Satellizer back on her feet....whenever she gets back up while near death she always goes to the next level.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2013)

Just when you think the Valkyries had the upper hand over their original counterparts...another problem arises


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2013)

i want the rest of the chapters already ;_;


----------



## Blαck (Apr 2, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> i want the rest of the chapters already ;_;



Seriously this, the wait is just


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Ch. 123 is out now.


----------



## haegar (Apr 23, 2013)

think I kinda took a break around chiffon doin her heroic thing... this any good lately?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2013)

haegar said:


> think I kinda took a break around chiffon doin her heroic thing... this any good lately?



This current arc has been pretty good plus in ch. 123....


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Kazuya died, though I expect him to survive this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder if mortally wounding your loved one will be enough to snap a person out of their current state or push them further over th edge? We'll be finding that out very soon


----------



## Blαck (Apr 25, 2013)

Kinda wondered why Kazuya sat there like a bump on a log and did freeze Satellizer the second she started flipping out? 

Then Roxanne is about to kick some ass so next chapter is gonna be sick


----------



## rajin (Apr 27, 2013)

*Freezing 131 to 133 Raw *
*
Ch.73
Ch.73
Ch.73 *


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2013)

Freezing Zero Ch.10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2013)

Pretty satisfying ending with Park and Elizabeth. Wasn't Zero about Kazuha though? How'd it get to Elizabeth again? I guess it doesn't hurt to get more info on her though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2013)

Freezing 2nd Season Ch.0 

*Edit:* I see it's a promotion comic for the 2nd season of the anime


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2013)

Any updates as far as new chapters coming out.


----------



## Marik Swift (May 26, 2013)

About damn time. >.<​


----------



## rajin (May 28, 2013)

*Freezing 134 Raw *
*bleach-ch120-04.png"]outrunning Byakuya. *


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2013)

Got a virus warning from the website.  

Anyhow, interesting ending.   Think that's the first time I seen a manga go "there".


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 1, 2013)

Chapter 127 is out : Link removed


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone still read this? I dropped it months ago


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Does anyone still read this? I dropped it months ago



I just can't drop it 

Anyway, that Super pandora seems like she's controlling them, now the problem is how are they gonna take it out?


----------



## rajin (Sep 1, 2013)

*FREEZING 143 TO 145 Raw 

56

56

56 
*


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

128 (Might not work for some)
Ayon

129
Ayon

130
Ayon


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Well from the looks of it, the body count will continue to rise until Dr. Aoi's secretary returns with whatever she went to find.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

131
she not see him

132
she not see him

133
she not see him


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Kazuya, Rana and Satelizer dun' leveled up or something and now it looks like the tables have turned :ignoramus

And Ticy finally being of some use and even she's got her wings


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



loving the developments. another true pandora in the mix, and some genetics girls transcending.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

Link removed

I don't even know what to make of those last few pages


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2013)

I know what to make of it. 

Hot.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 6, 2013)

Sexual predator Nova Hot


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 29, 2013)

i want transssssssss


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2013)

Is this manga ending anytime soon?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

So...? ~Lightspeed eh?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## rajin (Nov 29, 2013)

*Freezing 152 to 154 Raw*

*Chapter 320 is out!*
*Chapter 320 is out!*
*Chapter 320 is out!

**Freezing Zero 20 Raw*

*Chapter 320 is out!*


----------



## Luciana (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought there was only one chapter in webtoon form of this series, but apparently they are coloring the whole second season? 

Can't believe I just found out about this

Also, regarding the raws

*Spoiler*: __ 




It seems the series has gone full retard again .
Those Buster chicks are all murderers and psychos.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2013)

Dafuq, legendary pandoras? 

Guess massacre doesn't equal even more powerups. I personally prefer the appearance of these legendary pandoras.

Pretty badass. Although I'm not surprised Chiffon is legendary pandora as well. I'm assuming she's number 00?


----------



## Luciana (Dec 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, considering she was called "Elder sister."
However, I do not think she was the same type as these girls. 
They are Maria's and, apparently, Gengo daughters. Since their bodies were 80% Stigmata, it corroded the human 20%. So Gengo sealed them until he found a way to fix that, which is those hexagons flying things.
Since Chiffon didn't have those, then she probably was the very first prototype?
She also has a few flashbacks with her mother. Uhg, it's confusing D: 




Non-raw spoiler. 
The numbers of the floating thing the girls got are different. 
Windy has 263k, Teslad 463k and Cassandra like 500k+.
Wonder if it's a limiter or they have to avoid getting it to 0.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 25, 2013)

chiffon is still the coolest of them!


----------



## Luciana (Dec 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that Chevalier is only useful to fuck up recruits and take stupid decisions
I still don't get wtf they're trying to achieve by killing/take out of the military Gengo, the _only_ guy who is constantly  creating new ways of killing the nova and is successful.
I think I should just stop trying to make sense out of this comic.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 17, 2014)

So Kazuya is a child of these legendary pandora's? (hence why one of them is his aunt)


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 19, 2014)

son_michael said:


> So Kazuya is a child of these legendary pandora's? (hence why one of them is his aunt)



no all 4 of them are his aunts.the LP's are sisters of kazuya's father.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 19, 2014)

Now we finally get to the heart of the matter.

I suspected cloning was involved somehow.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 8, 2014)

So Dr.Aoi could wage war on the world if he wanted


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2014)

^Well, he does have unparalleled knowledge and the Legendary Pandora on his side


----------



## Blαck (Feb 9, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^Well, he does have unparalleled knowledge and the Legendary Pandora on his side



True but that's when his grandson(forgot his name ) steps up and freezes his army


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmmm
*Spoiler*: __ 



so Dr. Aoi just got the eminent death flag and we'll see Oohara play a bigger role from now on. Not to mention even more "enemy" Pandora


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2014)

148
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



The failure list eh? sounds interesting. 

why the least threatening looking girl gotta be the crazy bitch?


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 15, 2014)

Other than good art and fan service, I don't know where the author's going with this story. The nova seems like a back round distraction human engineering and a bigger man v man conflict. The story seems so vague about it focus.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Other than good art and fan service, I don't know where the author's going with this story. The nova seems like a back round distraction human engineering and a bigger man v man conflict. The story seems so vague about it focus.



I wish he'd focus on his other manga "Legend of Maian" there hasn't been a chapter in 2 years


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 15, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I wish he'd focus on his other manga "Legend of Maian" there hasn't been a chapter in 2 years



I haven't had the time to read that one but I've heard only good things about it.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I haven't had the time to read that one but I've heard only good things about it.



It's definitely his best manga, imho.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2014)

That Failure list...


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 22, 2014)

Wonder how that "failure" attracts men so easily


----------



## son_michael (Feb 23, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Wonder how that "failure" attracts men so easily



special ability ftw. Though she is pretty damn hot on her own.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't remember that Amelia evans chick, is she the one that turned into that evo-nova?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

interesting to see how the busters will fare against the legendary pandoras. i don't think they should stand a chance though. unless those stigmata from the chevalier are going to give them a significant boost.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Don't remember that Amelia evans chick, is she the one that turned into that evo-nova?



i didn't remember her at first too but it looks like she was the one.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> interesting to see how the busters will fare against the legendary pandoras. i don't think they should stand a chance though. unless those stigmata from the chevalier are going to give them a significant boost.



Hopefully it will put them on somewhat even terms, that way the fights won't be super one-sided.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2014)

i agree. it would be a welcome change too to see pandoras purposefully battling each other again. the nova can wait


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Chapter.9
Chapter.9
Chapter.9

*
*Freezing Zero 23 Raw*

*Chapter.9*


----------



## Evolution (Mar 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, that's one crazy chick. First she cuts off your leg, then she want's to have sex with you in front of everyone. What kind of fucked up fetish is that? Well, they're Freezing girls so I shouldn't expect less, all of them have a screw loose in their head.  Well there are a few exceptions (like Amelia).

As expected, the Busters are kicking ass left and right. So much for becoming transcended Pandoras, am I right Satella, Ticy? Maybe Rana will do something though I doubt it. Yeah and the rest are pretty much useless against them. Guess it's all up to the Legendary Pandoras and maybe Suna. And lol Cassandra, she picked a fine time to take a nap, though I have no doubt that if Kazuya gets hurt she'll wake up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 6, 2014)

I would really like to know what the focus of the story is here? Like, is this about fighting aliens invaders or is it about one man wanting to monopolize the power to fight said aliens? Could it be about the girls and their relationships with each other or is it about their teamwork with their partner. or is this a manga about raising the capability of the human race?
Just read his other manwha: Legend of Maian. I wish he would work on that, it was awesome.


----------



## Luciana (Mar 7, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I would really like to know what the focus of the story is here? Like, is this about fighting aliens invaders or is it about one man wanting to monopolize the power to fight said aliens? Could it be about the girls and their relationships with each other or is it about their teamwork with their partner. or is this a manga about raising the capability of the human race?
> Just read his other manwha: Legend of Maian. I wish he would work on that, it was awesome.




When the chapters have no aliens, it's more about how fucked up the military system and it's individuals are. When  they're actually getting attacked the focus is by who and why.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

That is so general and vague, and that's what I mean. The author after 150 chapters, is still introducing plotlines which means, he not sure of what story he want's this to be.


----------



## Luciana (Mar 7, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> That is so general and vague, and that's what I mean. The author after 150 chapters, is still introducing plotlines which means, he not sure of what story he want's this to be.



Pretty much. He probably thought "I'm gonna write a story where the aliens *plot twist* and the warriors are young girls."
And then he just went with the flow or whatever his dick wanted, and the result is this dull thing with probably the most unlikeable, fucked up for no reason, characters ever.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 7, 2014)

Eh, I don't think it is as random as you guys want it to be. The plot is just rolling out slow as shit which makes it seem like the author is clueless.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Pretty much. He probably thought "I'm gonna write a story where the aliens *plot twist* and the warriors are young girls."
> And then he just went with the flow or whatever his dick wanted, and the result is this dull thing with probably the most unlikeable, fucked up for no reason, characters ever.



You mean you don't really like the fact that nearly every female character has psycho moments?


----------



## Luciana (Mar 7, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> You mean you don't really like the fact that nearly every female character has psycho moments?



Some of them shouldn't even be having psycho moments, because it doesn't make sense, based on their background. On top of that it feels as if every single female is not entirely sane (psycho moments aside) and some are evil for the sake of being evil, like the Japanese knife girl. Now, you could say "they're soldiers, they have seen many gruesome deaths" and so, yet most of the guys are fine?


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe the stigmata affect the girls' mind/personality?


----------



## Luciana (Mar 7, 2014)

While it's a possibility, shouldn't they still be affected by them? Since they sinchonize with the girls. 

I think it's like Randomaxe said, the author is not sure what he wants.
So, when he gets lost he relies on fanservice and morbose moments, thus the characters personality suffers. 
The plot twist better be damn good.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 8, 2014)

if only the legendary pandora have different personalities. they all have the same boring stoic expressions that i feel are rather overused. except for windy may of course.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 8, 2014)

Been waiting for legend of maian to return for over a year now but, I remember reading somewhere long ago that he would be taking a break from it until he finishes freezing. So judging how freezing is where it is in the story we won't see his other manga for a long long time. I don't know about you guys but I prefer he finishes freezing first because he has a knack of stopping a series mid way to work on another to then come back and troll what he entirely set up in the beginning and legend of maian does not need that to happen to it.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Been waiting for legend of maian to return for over a year now but, I remember reading somewhere long ago that he would be taking a break from it until he finishes freezing. So judging how freezing is where it is in the story we won't see his other manga for a long long time. I don't know about you guys but I prefer he finishes freezing first because he has a knack of stopping a series mid way to work on another to then come back and troll what he entirely set up in the beginning and legend of maian does not need that to happen to it.



Please don't let that be true. He's got so may characters and plotlines going right now it will take a decade to sort them out properly.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Been waiting for legend of maian to return for over a year now but,* I remember reading somewhere long ago that he would be taking a break from it until he finishes freezing*. So judging how freezing is where it is in the story we won't see his other manga for a long long time. I don't know about you guys but I prefer he finishes freezing first because he has a knack of stopping a series mid way to work on another to then come back and troll what he entirely set up in the beginning and legend of maian does not need that to happen to it.


Double dammit, Freezing doesn't seem it's ending anytime soon. Poor ol' Kazuya still hasn't done his baptism yet 

Also, was that Pandora at the end the one that somehow always gets off the hook for murder?


----------



## Evolution (Mar 15, 2014)

Kazuya's baptism will probably be the last scene in the manga at this rate.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 16, 2014)

This so reminds me of the David Chappelle joke. I was at thong contest, .... it was so disgusting, but I couldn't look away.
new trans152 is out: Volume 2 prologue.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat Yi Suna hype


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2014)

Satelizer looking embarrassed, I just can't get used to that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2014)

Elizabeth was so off with her love advice that it was beyond hilarious. But it's pretty much what most fans have been thinking of anyways


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

*Spoiler script.
*


----------



## Luciana (Apr 2, 2014)

Weird, only one chapter instead of 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing unexpected here, Cassandra will probably beat those psychos pretty fast


----------



## rajin (Apr 3, 2014)

*Freezing Zero 24 Raw*

*Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard

Freezing 164 and 165
Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard
Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard
*


----------



## Tangible (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if someone somewhere does like quick translations of the raws? The latest raw looks insane


----------



## Luciana (Apr 19, 2014)

Perhaps the stigmata fucks with their minds enough, that the crazy goes away


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2014)

Ch. 156 is out now.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 26, 2014)

Please Amelia, don't be like that, it's not you. Please go back to the lovable girl you are, I know she hurt you and ruined your life, but please, revenge won't get you anywhere.
You're not that type of person.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 26, 2014)

That black haired chick is a damn psycho

also, why is Kazuya still such a pansy?


----------



## Luciana (Apr 26, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> That black haired chick is a damn psycho
> 
> also, why is Kazuya still such a pansy?



Because he's there for decorative purposes. He better not get in the way of the girls


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2014)

Lets face it, at this point the story is mostly about the girls and about 10% Kazuya related.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 26, 2014)

You know, at one point I was expecting Kazuya to gain a special ability like being the only male with a volt weapon and start fighting on the field along the Pandora.

Now...he's kinda just there doing a Freezing from time to time that doesn't work every time.

But who knows, the manga still has quite a long time before its finished so maybe he'll do something in the future. Gengo is already saying that he will lead the Legendary Pandoras.


----------



## Sutātekken (Apr 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> You know, at one point I was expecting Kazuya to gain a special ability like being the only male with a volt weapon and start fighting on the field along the Pandora.
> 
> Now...he's kinda just there doing a Freezing from time to time that doesn't work every time.
> 
> But who knows, the manga still has quite a long time before its finished so maybe he'll do something in the future. Gengo is already saying that he will lead the Legendary Pandoras.



I think your onto something but I doubt he'll fight Directly, Personally I Expect there to be more to the Freezing ability, it has already shown some Deeper powers back when Fairchilds Limiter and Kazuya stopped Rana and Satella in Alaska, and it is the Name of the Series. also Kazuya was the only Limiter to be able to freeze the human sized nova's in the last clash, So he may be able to use a "true  freezing" if there is such a thing reveled in  the future, who knows now that Rana and Satella have Become some kind of Special/Awakened Pandora's do to the stuff from the start of the last Nova Clash, they may hold the key to a new power for him, that is if i'm right and he is Baptized by both of them.. So without a doubt we Know Kazuya is special as a Limiter but, we don't know quite how since as you said he is being held back by the Mangaka atm so until he wants to show his true strength we can only speculate.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe when he does the baptism his abilities will increase and he becomes more powerful.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> Maybe when he does the baptism his abilities will increase and he becomes more powerful.



Maybe, but every time Kazuya & Satellizer even think about it there's a massive cockblock


----------



## rajin (May 1, 2014)

*Freezing 166 Raw : 3 double pages joined.*

*
That corner is irrelvant compared to the rest of that one side of los noches*


----------



## Evolution (May 1, 2014)

Is the site down? It's not loading for me.


----------



## Luciana (May 2, 2014)

It's back now.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok, I will give credits to blondie, she did something smart, run away from a dangerous situation Perhaps, the only time we'll see a woman making an smart decision on this comic. 



Also :|,  author needs to do something about his power levels. There was this huge build up, to the legendaries being super strong...and that's gone in the lapse of 10 chapters


----------



## Blαck (May 2, 2014)

Ch.157


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

Well Satella, thats one way to get it done.


----------



## Jαmes (May 2, 2014)

stella is so cute


----------



## Blαck (May 2, 2014)

Well damn Satelizer, you don't have to go that far


----------



## Tyrannos (May 2, 2014)

Never expected this level of deviousness.  It's pulling a desperation move when there is no need for use desperation moves.

But given next chapter, it worked out and not worked out.  

Motorboat!


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2014)

i want them to have sex already


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> i want them to have sex already



I'd wish he wasn't related to Cassandra so he could hit that


----------



## WraithX959 (May 3, 2014)

Why are there so many yandere vacant stares in this series?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2014)

Horrible timing in putting a sleeping pill in someone's drink...


wait...is there ever a good time?


----------



## Evolution (May 3, 2014)

Was the sleeping pill even necessary after their moment?


----------



## Luciana (May 9, 2014)

Chapter 167 and 168 are out on niconico 
Ch.158

*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope you guys weren't fans of Petty. Because blondie split her in half.


----------



## McSlobs (May 9, 2014)

It's about to get wild and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



poor Kazuya got cockblocked yet again


----------



## Blαck (May 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The gawd damn cock-blockery


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2014)

Damn, those intruders are adept at the art of cokcblocking


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2014)

fuckin shit my boner died!


----------



## Evolution (May 10, 2014)

And once again, relationship progression between Kazuya and Satella is put on hold.


----------



## McSlobs (May 10, 2014)

It's pretty much a running joke by now. We'll probably never see them go all the way. I feel bad for Kazuya. He's probably got permanent blueballs


----------



## rajin (May 18, 2014)

*this*


----------



## rajin (May 26, 2014)

*Freezing 167 Raw*

*Ch.124*


----------



## rajin (May 30, 2014)

*Freezing 168 Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*112*


----------



## Evolution (May 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man these Busters sure are cocky (well, mostly Petty), wonder if they're gonna regret being so confident in the future. 
A thing I found interesting is how Petty was surprised that Satella and Arnett knew Accel. Guess that when she was active they didn't teach such techniques at Genetics. I kinda get why though, high end skills were made known when Kazuha first enrolled into Genetics.


----------



## rajin (Jun 6, 2014)

*Freezing 169 Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*What type of worthless side character would tank an attack in a fight!*


----------



## Luciana (Jun 6, 2014)

And 170+171 are out on niconico.
new chaper is out


*Spoiler*: __ 




Nothing much happened, meh. Feels those two chapters should have only been 1.


----------



## Esdese (Jun 14, 2014)

I hope Ticy got the child killer before she meets her demise


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2014)

Damn even Ticy got wrecked?


----------



## Evolution (Jun 15, 2014)

So much for becoming Transcendent Pandoras. Oh well.
Guess Legendary > Busters ? Nova Commander (Code N3) > Transcendent > Humanoid (Code N2) > Regular.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 6, 2014)

For those with a niconico account, chapter 173 and 174 
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




They fucked up big time Cassandra went berserk summoned 5 commanders.
Also, looks like Rana ascended to Legendary level, when she put on the Valkyrie suit.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 12, 2014)

Reverse rape?!


----------



## Blαck (Jul 12, 2014)

Does that limiter not know? Never stick your dick in crazy!


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 13, 2014)

Unfortunately he may have an involuntary hard on


----------



## rajin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Chapter
*


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2014)

Cassandra is sober now? All enemies prepare for the wreckining 

And I can't say I feel bad about that limiter this chapter


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 19, 2014)

Onee-chan to the rescue. It'd be messed up if she only saved Kazuya.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 19, 2014)

The ruckus shall begin next chapter. Too bad Satellizer missed her attack


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I would have just sucked the titty!


----------



## Evolution (Jul 21, 2014)

Even after she blew up your leg?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 21, 2014)

EVO said:


> Even after she blew up your leg?



Hell yes!!


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

Why'd the English scans stop at 163 when the Raws are up to 174...?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm guessing Kazuya is gonna push his freezing to the point of breaking their anti-freezing


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I so hope that will be the case, but doesn't it worry you that his story telling has gotten this bad?



If he's purposely rushing it so he can get back to his good material, yup. Though as you said let's hope he hasn't forgotten how to actually write a good story.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 166
> Read it Online here
> 
> Starting look like the end is near, normally that would be a sad thing but it this case it just means we're that much closer to Legend of Maian



About fukin time!Dal Young has postponed Legend of Maian for like 2yrs. Its beyond me how people prefer Freezing over it.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> About fukin time!Dal Young has postponed Legend of Maian for like 2yrs.* Its beyond me how people prefer Freezing over it.*



Fanservice works wonders I guess.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Fanservice works wonders I guess.



No excuse! Maian the Brave had fanservice also. Not to mention that the main character man-upped over time, but here you have the main character afraid to move his ass all the time. The only time Kazuya was badass was when he stood up against Satellizers brother Alex.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> No excuse! Maian the Brave had fanservice also. Not to mention that the main character man-upped over time, but here you have the main character afraid to move his ass all the time. The only time Kazuya was badass was when he stood up against Satellizers brother *Alex*.


It's actually Louis.
The thing with Kazuya, he's in a world where girls are the main fighters and the guys just support them, so it's just bad luck on his part. What he can do is to take the Freezing field to a new level.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 17, 2014)

EVO said:


> It's actually Louis.
> The thing with Kazuya, he's in a world where girls are the main fighters and the guys just support them, so it's just bad luck on his part. What he can do is to take the Freezing field to a new level.



Yeah! Thats it...that Louis bastard!

I know what your saying about the girls being the main fighter but there is a chapter from around the beginning...I think at the time of the Louis arc where it was stated that Kazuyas potential is out of this world. Something like he is pretty much a walking stigmata or nova or something and that his freezing ability and potential if realized would be scary. 

What I'm saying is that I want to see that potential they were talking about which I'm sure if realized he would become useful for once.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2014)

167
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 





That bitch team killing now?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 23, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 167
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



That girl at the ends attitude gave off an obnoxious feeling. She needs to be brought to a slaughter house


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> That girl at the ends attitude gave off an obnoxious feeling. She needs to be brought to a slaughter house



I get the feeling Satelizer will get to fight her, wish Kazuya would useful though.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 23, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I get the feeling Satelizer will get to fight her, *wish Kazuya would be useful though.*



We can only wish sadly.


----------



## Space (Aug 23, 2014)

He will, in the most clich? way possible. Saving damsel in distress style. I'm just guessing btw, did not read the raws.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 23, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> He will, in the most clich? way possible. Saving damsel in distress style. I'm just guessing btw, did not read the raws.



I've checked out the raws. It's pretty interesting who gets to take her on...


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 24, 2014)

oh,  they sliced that bitch up....in half....head first...holy shit!


----------



## Blαck (Sep 7, 2014)

168
 "I have not* even *shown this form to Aizen-sama".


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 7, 2014)

These chicks are vcious


----------



## Luciana (Sep 7, 2014)

Raws are up on niconico
 "I have not* even *shown this form to Aizen-sama".

*Spoiler*: __ 




Uninteresting. All that happened in three chapters was pink haired psycho getting killed.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 7, 2014)

Haven't seen a translated chapter since Sept 5. Anyone know any place that's doing it?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Haven't seen a translated chapter since Sept 5. Anyone know any place that's doing it?



Not that I know of. There hasn't been any raws either, maybe the author is on a small break.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 8, 2014)

The magazine's vol 22 isn't out yet  
Give it a few more days.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2014)

I heard we are going to get the chapters on Friday.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup, it's friday and here it is
Ch.48


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kazuya _almost_ did something this month. Good for him!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy sh*t! So much raws.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 20, 2014)

i don't get this chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2015)

Lim Dall-young is pissing me off! Did you guys see his latest manga? Thats right another one. Its utter garbage and has no substance, at this point Legend of Maian will never be finished. He has Freezing that needs to be wrapped up and that would explain why too there were no raws for awhile not to long ago. 

Here is the link to this garbage *Chapter 160!* its so bad and generic that its actually laughable.:rofl


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for joining the club, I've been ticked off for a while now. I've grown tired of this incoherent story with its only positive being, fan service.

I had to stop myself from rereading Maim, because seeing him continue Freezing is a serious slap in the face. Legend has better characters, plot and even fan service, yet, it languishes, while, he farts around with this and other crap. I'm out.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2015)

Randomaxe said:


> Thanks for joining the club, I've been ticked off for a while now. I've grown tired of this incoherent story with its only positive being, fan service.
> 
> I had to stop myself from rereading Maim, because seeing him continue Freezing is a serious slap in the face. Legend has better characters, plot and even fan service, yet, it languishes, while, he farts around with this and other crap. I'm out.



Dude! I had to stop reading at the first chapter of Ark Romancer. Shit was so redundant and boring......like who the hell gives this stuff *The Go Ahead*. I only like Freezing even though it has its problems and of course LM. Doesn't the guy listen to his fans? I'm sure they're saying the same thing.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2015)

the mc finally doing something


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2015)

*Freezing 194 Raw*

*lying*


----------



## Luciana (May 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The father is as pussy as the son.

Seriously, dude, your wife was a fucking idiot. She could have simply ignored the woman who barely speaks and accepted that you're not human and none of this would have happened.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 4, 2015)

Did the father have to rape her.............. Lets hope the bullet went through the other end.


----------



## Luciana (May 4, 2015)

Oh, wow. I got bored almost at the end and missed that part. 

Nope, he did not. Just bad fanservice.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 4, 2015)

Luciana said:


> Oh, wow. I got bored almost at the end and missed that part.
> 
> Nope, he did not. Just bad fanservice.



I'm sure he did.


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2015)

*All double pages joined. 
*

*Freezing 195 Raw*

*MF linky
*

*Freezing Zero 35 Raw*

*MF linky
*


----------



## donaldgx (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For all the trouble aoi jr went to avoid the legendary pandoras, he sure didn't mind tapping that at the end. As for Kazuya, the guy went from pussy to mind raping mably and the other chick, they better understand that he did it to save them  .


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2015)

*Freezing 198 Raw*

*Shunsui couldn't do strike his opponent *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2015)

For the last couple of raws, Kazuya is finally taking charge and showing who is boss......way to go Kazuya!


----------



## son_michael (Oct 7, 2015)

not looking at the RAWS but man do I ever feel bad for Orie, her story is so heartbreaking..being rejected by her own children and almost being driven into madness.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2015)

son_michael said:


> not looking at the RAWS but man do I ever feel bad for Orie, her story is so heartbreaking..being rejected by her own children and almost being driven into madness.



I give no fucks for her.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 7, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I give no fucks for her.



i give all the fucks


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2015)

not looking at RAW, but damn, Kazuya's dad just killed himself....


----------



## son_michael (Oct 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> not looking at RAW, but damn, Kazuya's dad just killed himself....



ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWA! Now he can be with Orie in peace.


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2015)

*Freezing 199 Raw : 1 double pages joined.


*


----------



## Luciana (Nov 6, 2015)

Lemme guess, that's Cassandra's daughter.


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 146*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 13, 2016)

Fucking raws and no trans


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2016)

*Chapter 72

Kiss 
*


----------



## rajin (Apr 9, 2016)

*Yama's personality has changed substantially since they last fought*


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2016)

Chapter 216


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 11, 2016)

The latest RAW seems really interesting.


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2016)

I haven't read this since 185........Wow. Seems I forgot about this.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 12, 2016)

I remember this used to come out weekly a while back. What happened...?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 12, 2016)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I remember this used to come out weekly a while back. What happened...?


You know the deal. The author starts a series and then leaves it to start another.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 12, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> You know the deal. The author starts a series and then leaves it to start another.



Ah gotcha. Haven't heard of the new series yet. I thought they were going overboard with the Freezing spin-offs but then everything just stopped. This latest chapter was pretty good, though. The scans are starting to catch up too...


----------



## rajin (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd remind you that "Captain-level reiatsu" was used to by Ukitake describe an injured Ichigo when he attempted to rescue Rukia on the bridge


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2016)

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## rajin (Oct 13, 2016)

Chapter 145


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Mar 2, 2017)

When is the next chap?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 4, 2017)

Unbalance Triangle has new chaps so I think he put Freezing on hold...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 4, 2017)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Unbalance Triangle has new chaps so I think he put Freezing on hold...


Yes. This is the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Mar 6, 2017)

How tragic.


----------

